# Sky TdF team...



## rich p (23 May 2014)

... anyone care to speculate, just for fun?
Stannard is sadly out due to the Gent-Wevelgem accident.
Froome
Porte
Wiggins
Kennaugh
Kirylenko
Lopez
Siutsou
Knees
dunno...


----------



## jifdave (23 May 2014)

rich p said:


> ... anyone care to speculate, just for fun?
> Stannard is sadly out due to the Gent-Wevelgem accident.
> Froome
> Porte
> ...



surely both Thomas and Nieve will go?


----------



## 400bhp (23 May 2014)

Not Siutsu.


----------



## RobNewcastle (24 May 2014)

Yep pretty sure Thomas and Nieve will go. Nieve is a solid climber and Lopez seems to be in better form this season too. Ironically Kennaugh and Porte have been nowhere from wise,I guess we'll get a better idea at the Dauphine. Assuming Porte and Kennaugh pick up I'm guessing:

Froome
Porte
Nieve
Lopez
Kennaugh
Wiggins
Thomas
Knees
(Plus one other for the flat - Eisel?)

Apart from the form of Kennnaugh and Porte something definitely went wrong last season. I think they need more experience back on the flat stages too, riders like Knees would help with that as would Wiggins.

I guess the team which is picked for Dauphine will give us some idea and will be make or break for a couple of riders.


----------



## Hont (24 May 2014)

rich p said:


> ...
> dunno...


I think Dunno's due to ride the Tour of Poland so I can't see him making the Tour squad.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2014)

jifdave said:


> surely both Thomas and Nieve will go?


Definitely - brain damage caused by excess alcohol is my defence!
I'd like to see Bernie in the team as the wise head they lacked last year but I don't think he'll be selected.
They missed somebody like him (or Rogers) from Wiggins' squad.


----------



## thom (24 May 2014)

I think 2012 that Knees was there at Wiggins behest, Eisel at Cavs.
Froome picked others last year and might be inclined towards EBH again - he'll want people he has good personal relations with, particularly if Wiggins does go.


----------



## montage (25 May 2014)

Kennaugh was originally pencilled in for the Giro team - I think it is unlikely many / any from the Giro will start in Yorkshire, especially given the fatigue problems Sky suffered from last year.


----------



## Steve H (25 May 2014)

EBH has had good form recently, so think he'll make it.

Also good to see Wiggo win the Tour of California t'other week. Makes it difficult to leave him out, which at least will give the journalists something to talk about on how well Wiggo serves as Froome's domestique, especially if he gets a time lead after a time trial.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2014)

Steve H said:


> EBH has had good form recently, so think he'll make it.
> 
> Also good to see Wiggo win the Tour of California t'other week. Makes it difficult to leave him out, which at least will give the journalists something to talk about on how well Wiggo serves as Froome's domestique, especially if he gets a time lead after a time trial.



If he gets a lead after a TT he has won-there's only one, and it's on the penultimate stage.

But he won't win.


----------



## montage (25 May 2014)

Giro commentary saying that their sources state the Henao will be back in action for the tour


----------



## The Couch (26 May 2014)

montage said:


> Giro commentary saying that their sources state the Henao will be back in action for the tour


Will they put someone in their team who hasn't ridden in months? (even though they obviously could use his climbing potential)
However, if he can still ride some races (e.g. Dauphine) that could be assessed/worked out

But even besides the lack of recent race experience, would Sky risk it to take a rider with a (how ir/relevant it may be, I leave up to everybody and the future to decide) slightly tainted reputation to the race that is looked at under the biggest loop?


----------



## Hont (26 May 2014)

montage said:


> Giro commentary saying that their sources state the Henao will be back in action for the tour


Yeah I saw some Twitter stuff saying that too.


----------



## jifdave (26 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> Will they put someone in their team who hasn't ridden in months? (even though they obviously could use his climbing potential)
> However, if he can still ride some races (e.g. Dauphine) that could be assessed/worked out
> 
> But even besides the lack of recent race experience, would Sky risk it to take a rider with a (how ir/relevant it may be, I leave up to everybody and the future to decide) slightly tainted reputation to the race that is looked at under the biggest loop?


I'd imagine he's still saving and sending his power data in. So sky will know exactly how well he's going. 

I also don't think the 'doping' will be an issue. Sky pulled him out, he hasn't been investigated by any anti doping. 
Plus the questions will constantly be asked of froome anyway like last year and wiggo the year before.


----------



## Louch (26 May 2014)

Wiggins on form should be in, but given froomes book excerpts look like he deliberately attacked wiggins in 2012 as we wasn't made leader, coud open old wounds


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2014)

Louch said:


> Wiggins on form should be in, but given froomes book excerpts look like he deliberately attacked wiggins in 2012 as we wasn't made leader, coud open old wounds


Yep, here's the excerpt in CN. You have to wonder if the timing of this could have been better.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froome-reveals-how-close-he-was-to-leaving-team-sky-in-2011

It's also made up my mind for me. I don't like Froome.


----------



## davdandy (26 May 2014)

How about Swift?


----------



## jifdave (26 May 2014)

davdandy said:


> How about Swift?


No chance. He doesn't dine at the top table of sprinters especially after riding the giro. 

It's all about froome so it will all be domestiques


----------



## rich p (26 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yep, here's the excerpt in CN. You have to wonder if the timing of this could have been better.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froome-reveals-how-close-he-was-to-leaving-team-sky-in-2011
> 
> It's also made up my mind for me. I don't like Froome.


Ditto. Very bad timing unless Froome is trying to provide a reason to get Wiggins to drop out of the team selection.


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2014)

Agree with @rich p, . 
Regarding the 2011 tour. Froome should never have taken the job if he didn't like the terms and conditions.he knew the score beforehand
I would like to see Wiggins make the team


----------



## thom (26 May 2014)

The timing is bad but

1) the best time to bring out a book is right now in the run up to the TdF - there is little real option on that count. I bet when it was scheduled months ago, it was pre-Wiggins' revival and pre Wiggins' re-found motivation. Nobody would have predicted it after last year.

2) Froome's honesty is likely something you won't get from the other riders - don't judge him for being prepared to give a clearer understanding of himself, one that perhaps the more media managed like Brad & Cav won't do in the various cheap biographies they seem to repeatedly churn out. No doubt they have their stories of selfishness - think of Brad going awol on the Champs-Elysee when with Garmin.
To me, given Froome's impeccable manners and circumspect professionalism when performing his media obligations, he's clearly calculated that he's ready to tell his side of this story. I also very much doubt that SKY and Brailsford won't have ok'ed the content. Remember, they're all big boys doing a job and that Brailsford really doesn't feel it necessary or indeed desirable for his athletes to be best mates or uncompetitive with each other. Although we like some notion, some image that the British riders are deeply committed to supporting each other, I very much doubt Brailsford encourages that. Cav had to leave SKY to get the support he needed.

3) Froome is a better GC rider than Wiggins. With hindsight it is clear he might have won the Vuelta in 2011 and then gone on to win the Tour in 2012. I'm not saying SKY made the wrong decisions for the team at the time, I'm just saying it must have been very frustrating for his talent to have been stiffled so much for the purposes of the SKY media machine delivering their preferred hero the yellow jersey.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2014)

thom said:


> The timing is bad but
> 
> 1) the best time to bring out a book is right now in the run up to the TdF - there is little real option on that count. I bet when it was scheduled months ago, it was pre-Wiggins' revival and pre Wiggins' re-found motivation. Nobody would have predicted it after last year.
> 
> ...


I can see what you're saying, and agree to a degree, but if you're wanting your best wingman to bust a gut for you on that mountain, next month, then it's either spectacularly bad timing or you really don't want him on the team IMO.
I think I know which one I'd choose.


----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2014)

thom said:


> The timing is bad but
> 
> 1) the best time to bring out a book is right now in the run up to the TdF - there is little real option on that count. I bet when it was scheduled months ago, it was pre-Wiggins' revival and pre Wiggins' re-found motivation. Nobody would have predicted it after last year.
> 
> ...



Well put.

The big boy comment is interesting. I'd wager he'd already had that conversation with Wiggo anyway.


----------



## StuAff (26 May 2014)

rich p said:


> I can see what you're saying, and agree to a degree, but if you're wanting your best wingman to bust a gut for you on that mountain, next month, then it's either spectacularly bad timing or you really don't want him on the team IMO.
> I think I know which one I'd choose.


+1. Froome's whining about 2012 is uncalled for, and the quotes in the Sunday Times came across as 'me me me'. Thom's right that Froome's the better GC contender. Now. Last year, he would have would have been even if Brad had been on the team. But if he (and the missus) are seriously arguing that Brailsford should have taken a punt on him and let him race Wiggo in 2012, he needs his head examining. Wiggo had his best ever shot at a win in 2012, he deserved it and he got it. I mean, I'm sure Froome would be perfectly OK with Wiggo being joint team leader for this year, wouldn't he.....
If Froome wants to know what dealing with a duplicitous team mate is really like, there are plenty more convincing examples...can't imagine Hinault playing nice with him


----------



## Louch (26 May 2014)

If froome as a better team player than wiggins, his 2nd place money would have been pooled in with wigggins team money. He didn't get second without the same support the rest of the team gave him and wiggins.


----------



## jifdave (26 May 2014)

StuAff said:


> Wiggo had his best ever shot at a win in 2012, he deserved it and he got it.


agreed wiggo won every race he entered that year if memory serves, froome was in most/all. Wiggo was the logical choice.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 May 2014)

Timing is unbelievable! If Wiggo is not in this years TDF it will be a crying shame!! 

2012 - Wiggins was the leader and the strongest, Froome said as much back then. He was no match for Wiggins in the TT. 
2013 - Froome was the form rider and no one disputes this
2014 - Froome is the leader and Wiggins the super dom and fall back. 

Brailsford must be wondering if it is legal to put a muzzle on grown men! They both act like bloody children the way they bitch about each other in books! Have a chat. Have an argument! Get it off your chest before you reveal your REAL feelings for your next best seller pre Tour. 

As for Froome - i try to like the guy, and sometimes do, but reading that reminds me how much of a weasel he is........


----------



## 400bhp (26 May 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Have a chat. Have an argument! Get it off your chest before you reveal your REAL feelings for your next best seller pre Tour.
> ..



What makes you think they haven't already discussed it?

People do talk you know.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> What makes you think they haven't already discussed it?
> 
> People do talk you know.


“He sounded like a man who had just dropped his oxygen tank near the top of Everest,” said Froome. “Brad was folding physically and mentally, and quicker than I had thought possible. I got the feeling that he would literally just get off his bike were I to carry on pushing. What was a simple and perfect plan to me seemed to translate for Brad into a public humiliation.”

Seems quite personal to me. Not the sort of thing you talk about. I could be wrong. Opinions are like that.......


----------



## thom (27 May 2014)

rich p said:


> I can see what you're saying, and agree to a degree, but if you're wanting your best wingman to bust a gut for you on that mountain, next month, then it's either spectacularly bad timing or you really don't want him on the team IMO.
> I think I know which one I'd choose.


I think in his mind he thought Wiggo's GC day was done after last year's shambles. Surely he'd prefer not to have Wiggo there at all. 
He may not have much of a choice unless Porte and a couple of other's form does manage to come good though, so for sure, the timing is rather unfortunate.


----------



## Roscoe (27 May 2014)

Not really going to help team harmony, however, surely it's in his contract that any books must be authorised by the team prior to publishing. I'm pretty sure Brailsford et al are aware of the contents.

Anyway, much as I love Wiggo, can't see past Froome for team leader, he's the better all rounder. Wiggo will be super domestique and back up.


----------



## montage (27 May 2014)

EBH out of the giro could signal intent for the tour


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yep, here's the excerpt in CN. You have to wonder if the timing of this could have been better.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froome-reveals-how-close-he-was-to-leaving-team-sky-in-2011
> 
> It's also made up my mind for me. I don't like Froome.


There's something about the guy that I just can't warm to. This doesn't help at all.

Add to that, in sport I tend to come over a bit UKIP and have a down on anyone who, having become a sportsman/woman with some degree of success, then decides to pretend to be English or British purely so they can compete under the England or Britain banner. I'm thinking of various Rugby players like Shontayne Hape, Riki Flutey, and quite a few cricketers, chief among whom is of course Kevin Pietersen. Those who develop their sporting prowess in the UK, like Mo Farah, Manu Tuilagi, Mike Catt, Dylan Hartley and that Belgian born cyclist, wossname, I have no problem with.


----------



## Beebo (29 May 2014)

Interesting. Froome is demanding more tests, saying that Him, Nibbles and Contador are all in Tenerife at the moment and none of them have been drug tested.
Does Froome think the others are taking dodge stuff?


----------



## SWSteve (29 May 2014)

I took it to be more a case of 'we're the top riders, we're all in one place, you're meant to do out of competition tests, why aren't you here?'

Then again Bert does have history with eating the wrong beef


----------



## Hont (29 May 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> There's something about the guy that I just can't warm to. This doesn't help at all.



+1. If I was Bradley Wiggins, having made the Tour squad and feeling really strong one day, that might make me want some payback. 

Will be very interesting if Wiggins makes the Tour squad. But how can Sky leave him out when he's likely to be the only one left with Froome in the mountains, given Porte's poor form?


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2014)

Orica Greenedge interested in Wiggins

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/report-orica-greenedge-interested-in-wiggins

I think that woild be a good option for him, rather than a return to the track.


----------



## Apollonius (29 May 2014)

I hope I am wrong, but Brailsford is a total pragmatist and is, I feel, very unlikely to put Froome and Wiggins in the same team again. He might give it a try in the Dauphine, but Froome was talking up Porte, as usual.

(Name dropping mode on/ Scott Mitchell dropped the issue like a hot brick when I mentioned it on Tuesday. He was otherwise happy to talk about Wiggo's form and the fact that he hadn't had a drink since Christmas. I think it is a very difficult one for Sky.


----------



## SWSteve (29 May 2014)

Apollonius said:


> (Name dropping mode on/ *Scott Mitchell* dropped the issue like a hot brick when I mentioned it on Tuesday. He was otherwise happy to talk about Wiggo's form and the fact that he hadn't had a drink since Christmas. I think it is a very difficult one for Sky.




the darts player?


----------



## Apollonius (29 May 2014)

He is the Sky photographer. Wife is a fan. We met him on Tuesday in Ponte di Legno. Apologies if this seems show-offish.


----------



## SWSteve (29 May 2014)

Apollonius said:


> He is the Sky photographer. Wife is a fan. We met him on Tuesday in Ponte di Legno. Apologies if this seems show-offish.


Isn't that also @modcyclingphoto


----------



## Apollonius (29 May 2014)

Does that mean he is a member here under that name? Apologies again for being thick. I'm new here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 May 2014)

I was at a talk on Monday by Ned Boulting, Richard Moore and Tim Moore. They were confirming the dislike that Wiggo and Froome have for each other and also noting that Stage 5, on Paris-Roubaix cobbles, could allow Wiggo to take minutes out of Froome. That would be awkward if Sky are requiring Wiggo to then work for Froome. And it explains why Wiggo spent so much effort on P-R this year.


----------



## The Couch (29 May 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> ... noting that Stage 5, on Paris-Roubaix cobbles, could allow Wiggo to take minutes out of Froome....


Could happen, although a good domestique would help his leader ...but Wiggo should loose much much more uphill later on against the usual suspects


----------



## Booyaa (29 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> Could happen, although a good domestique would help his leader ...but Wiggo should loose much much more uphill later on against the usual suspects


And downhill.


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Does that mean he is a member here under that name? Apologies again for being thick. I'm new here.


Nope, sadly, that's his twitter username.


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> Could happen, *although a good domestique would help his leader* ...but Wiggo should loose much much more uphill later on against the usual suspects


Wiggo might find that just a little ironic thinking back to La Toussuire.....


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Isn't that also @modcyclingphoto


Yes indeed.
Great photographer.


----------



## Andrew Br (30 May 2014)

Apollonius said:


> I hope I am wrong, but Brailsford is a total pragmatist and is, I feel, very unlikely to put Froome and Wiggins in the same team again. He might give it a try in the Dauphine, but Froome was talking up Porte, as usual.



My thinking too; I can't see Brailsford taking the risk of all hell breaking loose if Wiggins goes "off message" and storms the cobbles and then goes AWOL in helping Froome in the mountains to save himself for the TT.
My ideal scenario (which, I'm sure would enhance Wiggin's reputation): he works as the ultimate domestique to help Froome win the TdeF then, next season, has a real go* at Paris-Roubaix on his way to getting ready for the track again.
I don't think that the ideal P-R preparation would conflict too much with his Olympic/hour record ambitions.

I can hope ..............

*This year's attempt was pretty damn impressive but more experience can only help.


----------



## albion (30 May 2014)

Wiggins is near essential for the team time trial and to help cover flat stage breakaways.
Having stated he is happy to be a domestique this year he can prove his worth for 2015.


----------



## thom (30 May 2014)

Just to point out in all this speculation, although Porte hasn't been great so far this season, I could imagine a mountain train having Wiggins before Porte. Wiggins is capable of an inordinate amount of high tempo riding but for dynamic accelerations, Porte on his wheel would not only make Froome much less isolatable but make a lot of sense in terms of the potential for personal antipathy to play a part.

Brailsford has said Wiggins would not be a plan B at the TdF - perhaps like last year... that would be Porte.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2014)

I'm fairly bored of Team Sky at present. That may change as I have been bored with them before.


----------



## Beebo (30 May 2014)

and here's their new bike, hailed as the best in the world by Sir Dave!
Only £12,000


----------



## tug benson (30 May 2014)

Not bored enough to stay off a team sky thread


----------



## jowwy (30 May 2014)

being a sky fan and not a froome fan, i would love to see the team below

froome (leader)
Porte ( super dom)
Wiggins ( super dom)
nieve
kyrianka
eisel
kennaugh
thomas
Bossan Hagen ( doubtful due to giro)
knees (if no eddie boss)

that is one power house of a team eisel, wiggins, thomas, eddie to chase down the breakaways on the flats

kennaugh, kyrianka, nieve and porte for the mountains when it goes up, up, up and the whole team pulling together in one huge train would send shockwaves through the peleton


----------



## montage (30 May 2014)

From the Training camp.

Looks like Kiriyenka, Zandio, Lopez. Nieve, Froome, Thomas and far left could be Edmondson / Earle ?

Presumably Porte is taking the picture. Bradley is noticeable from his abscense


----------



## jowwy (30 May 2014)

montage said:


> From the Training camp.
> 
> Looks like Kiriyenka, Zandio, Lopez. Nieve, Froome, Thomas and far left could be Edmondson / Earle ?
> 
> Presumably Porte is taking the picture. Bradley is noticeable from his abscense


so thats 7 riders + porte - isn't it nine in a team and isn't brad recovering from winning the tour of california, so wouldn't have been at this training camp anyway


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> being a sky fan and not a froome fan, i would love to see the team below
> 
> froome (leader)
> Porte ( super dom)
> ...


----------



## jowwy (30 May 2014)

Crackle said:


>


is that to your liking crackle??


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2014)

jowwy said:


> is that to your liking crackle??


I was smiling at your partisan support. I suspect they're not the only ones who can stretch the peloton but I agree, they'd be a strong team.


----------



## jowwy (30 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> I was smiling at your partisan support. I suspect they're not the only ones who can stretch the peloton but I agree, they'd be a strong team.


i do like watching the sky train at the spearhead of the peleton. They may not all be british, but at least its a british team per say


----------



## montage (30 May 2014)

With Froome, Sky only need two or three guys for the last climb. The problem for the team last year was the 200k before the final climb each day - so I think we'll see more Kiriyenkas than Portes in this year's line up.


----------



## theloafer (30 May 2014)

seems sky were over the buttertubs today
Team Sky in Yorkshire (10 photos)
Sampling stage 1 of Le Tour Yorkshire today! Here they are heading over Côte de Buttertubs


----------



## Thomk (30 May 2014)

I used to be a big boxing fan. The 2 fighters often had a big public fallout in the run up to the fight. Guaranteed to whip up interest and sell loads of tickets/cable subscriptions.


----------



## jifdave (31 May 2014)

theloafer said:


> seems sky were over the buttertubs today
> Team Sky in Yorkshire (10 photos)
> Sampling stage 1 of Le Tour Yorkshire today! Here they are heading over Côte de Buttertubs


Riding stage 2 today. Expected to climb Jenkins road around half 2ish


----------



## Hont (2 Jun 2014)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froome-i-wanted-to-give-my-version-of-events

_"The British rider made the trip to Northern England with his teammates Richie Porte, David Lopez and Mikel Nieve."_

So that's three of his team-mates pretty much confirmed. Doesn't really reach any conclusions about Brad


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Jun 2014)

Yeah I can see Lopez going. Steephilll already have the following down on the enrty list for Criterium:

Froome, Henao, Nieve, Porte, Wiggins, Thomas


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Jun 2014)

You'd want Brad for the TTT right?


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Jun 2014)

There isn't one in this years tour.

They probably have 5-6 of the spots nailed down with the last few to be decided over the Dauphine/tour of Swiss re conditioning and team dynamics


----------



## tug benson (2 Jun 2014)

Would have thought that the would have raced together at the Dauphine if they were both going to TDF..Froome going to the Dauphine, Wiggins is going for GC at Tour de Suisse...Can't see Wiggins being in TDF team, i would think they would have had them racing together to get all the press rubbish out the way before the Tour.


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Jun 2014)

Well like I said Steephill cycling have both Froome and Wiggins down to start Dauphine but I guess we'll find out in the next few days as it starts on sunday.


----------



## MisterStan (2 Jun 2014)

Wiggo is riding the Tour De Suisse http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/n...s-chris-froome-heads-to-criterium-du-dauphine


----------



## Louch (2 Jun 2014)

Sky have announced their teams on their website


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Jun 2014)

Ah ok, lol Slow on the uptake there then

Just had a look, I think everyone bar Pate will ride the tour from the Dauphine squad. So probs 2 places left

Cataldo has looked strong


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> Ah ok, lol Slow on the uptake there then
> 
> Just had a look, I think everyone bar Pate will ride the tour from the Dauphine squad. So probs 2 places left


Can't believe they won't have Paté en le Tour


----------



## lanternerouge (2 Jun 2014)

Saw the SKY boys on Cragg Vale on Saturday 

Check out the two kids at the back! Saw them both coming down the climb in full kit, had a chuckle... And then there they were, riding with their heroes!


----------



## tug benson (2 Jun 2014)

The #froomewatch on twitter over the weekend was good viewing, great crowds out watching the sky riders, it's going to be crazy when it all kicks off in 5 weeks time.


----------



## NorvernRob (2 Jun 2014)

tug benson said:


> The #froomewatch on twitter over the weekend was good viewing, great crowds out watching the sky riders, it's going to be crazy when it all kicks off in 5 weeks time.



We went to watch them on Jenkin Road in Sheffield, but found out they were running nearly 3 hours behind schedule so went home as I'd been working and was starving! Plus we'd got the 100 miler the day after and needed a sleep. 

Really disappointed though as we were stood watching the bend where the road ramps up to over 25%.


----------



## thom (3 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Can't believe they won't have Paté en le Tour


They'd have to have a good look at the terrine before making a decision though


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2014)

thom said:


> They'd have to have a good look at the terrine before making a decision though


Taxi!


----------



## Andrew Br (3 Jun 2014)

Ignoring the Froome/Wiggins debate for a moment, do you think every Sky bike will have an "Emergency only" gel stuck under each saddle ?

.


----------



## Louch (3 Jun 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Ignoring the Froome/Wiggins debate for a moment, do you think every Sky bike will have an "Emergency only" gel stuck under each saddle ?
> 
> .


if it does, I want that saddle!


----------



## StuAff (3 Jun 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Ignoring the Froome/Wiggins debate for a moment, do you think every Sky bike will have an "Emergency only" gel stuck under each saddle ?
> 
> .


Oh yes, that schoolboy error....


----------



## RobNewcastle (4 Jun 2014)

The way I see it if there's still a "genuine" issue between the two of them then Wiggins shouldn't be selected. Whether it's 50/50 or more Wiggins issue or vice versa, whatever.....if it's going to get in the way of the team then he shouldn't go. I mean imagine some nonsense scenario like Armstrong/Contador in 2009. People talk about Wiggins maybe putting time into Froome on the cobbles. What would be the point he'd only make himself look like a tit for disrupting the team and when you consider the massive climbs to come where he'd lose time anyway.

Froome is the favourite for the tour and if you look at the route there's 5 five brutal stages in the mountains, 2 in the Alps and 3 in a row in the Pyrenees separated by just one flat stage and a rest day. There's just now way Wiggins can win on a route like this and anyone who thinks he can is kidding themselves. Two consecutive mountain top finishes in the Alps, the evil Port de Bale, followed by two more HC mountain top Pyrenean finishes. No chance in my view.

I hope Wiggins is selected, rides for Froome, wins the TT, everyone happy. It would be great to see the two work well together but if Brailsford thinks there's a chance of disunity which could disrupt the team, nip it in the bud. He clearly has a lot to offer the team if selected so let's hope they've genuinely put things behind them and he's selected because it would show things have been put to bed or enough to work together atleast.


----------



## Roscoe (4 Jun 2014)

The team should be picked on form and form alone. Brailsford has shown on the past that he won't let personal issues get in the way of picking a winning team.

No matter that they're all adults and should put differences aside, Brailsford will do what he is paid to do ie put together a winning team and ensure that it does win.

Wiggo should/will go to the Tour on current form. He'll know himself that he's going as a super domestique.


----------



## jowwy (4 Jun 2014)

if brad doesnt go to the tour - do you think he will renew his contract with SKY or move on??


----------



## montage (4 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> if brad doesnt go to the tour - do you think he will renew his contract with SKY or move on??



Move on for sure


----------



## Doc333 (4 Jun 2014)

From the outside looking in: Chuffed to bits when Brad won, and was a tad peed off with Froome for what he tried to do/did. Froome wasn't happy and the discord in the camp was obvious to all. Last year I was again chuffed for Froome, especially his ride which blew away Nira Quintana. Last year was a write off for Brad and it was great to see him in California, however I'm not sure DB will want to see the 2 of them together in France. Froome talks about Porte being a 2nd GC rider who can mix it up with the favorites and says the team is full of strong climbers who will do the job. He also said it was good to see Brad getting some form back but sounded almost like he was belittling him in a condescending way. I hope Brad leaves Sky because Froome is holding court and I think he will overrule DB to ensure Brad doesn't make the team.

I can see Brad at OPQS for a one season blast as leader for next years tour, before stepping off and concentrating on the track again.

I wish the team well, but there's a bad taste


----------



## The Couch (4 Jun 2014)

Doc333 said:


> ... Froome is holding court and I think he will overrule DB to ensure Brad doesn't make the team.


How will he overrule team management? 
Threatening he won't ride the Tour?!? 
And he's locked for 2 more years, so it's not that he can play that card (soon).

Let's just wait and see what riders Sky will select


----------



## Doc333 (4 Jun 2014)

Is there another subject that riles the natives, as much as this?


----------



## The Couch (4 Jun 2014)

Doc333 said:


> Is there another subject that riles the natives, as much as this?


So, how will England do on the World Cup....?


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> So, how will England do on the World Cup....?


Much worse than Froome/SKY on the TdF !


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2014)

I wonder if Froome's ever been to Yorkshire before?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder if Froome's ever been to Yorkshire before?


He was here at the weekend, checking out the 2 stage routes - LINK!


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> So, how will England do on the World Cup....?


Not as well as Belgium I'm guessing!


----------



## thom (4 Jun 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder if Froome's ever been to Yorkshire before?


Frome is more likely to be found in Somerset


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2014)

thom said:


> Frome is more likely to be found in Somerset


Have you been sniffing the nitrous oxide again, Thom?


----------



## thom (4 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Have you been sniffing the nitrous oxide again, Thom?


I thought it was one of the saner comments these past couple of days - at least I knew I was talking crap... 
Seems to be some kind of silly season on the forum - no racing this week and everyone is preoccupied with polemic of the past.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jun 2014)

I hope wiggins does Froome in the Tour to show that he really is Sky's top dog*.

I'm not too worried about who leads Sky (it will be froome, and the fact that wiggins will be supporting has been said for a looonnggg time now) they'l lhave to be ready for Contador and Nibbles to come for them at a constant rate.


Then again Nibbles was beaten by a pensioner in a ride around Spain


----------



## The Couch (5 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Not as well as Belgium I'm guessing!


Wow, having a foreigner talking up a team that hasn't qualified for a big tournament since 2002 is ... weird (but makes me feel pretty good )

Then again... I ain't one of the looneys who thinks we're actually an outsider who has a shot to win it all (we're just lucky with our group - unlike England - , so we should be fine during the first round, but from then on everything is bonus)


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Jun 2014)

Wiggins not going to the Tour it seems. Straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Jun 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Wiggins not going to the Tour it seems. Straight from the horses mouth.


Where did you hear that? Link??


----------



## bicycling_nurse (6 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Where did you hear that? Link??


I'm just re watching it - BBC Breakfast this morning.
He was very diplomatic (and looking rather attractive which most of you might not notice). I'm a bit sad now, I like both of them.


----------



## bicycling_nurse (6 Jun 2014)

They are talking about it again now BBC Breakfast


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Where did you hear that? Link??


He was on the sofa on the BBC news show earlier, told them himself when asked. "as it stands I wont be there" he stated.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2014)

Not really a big shock in the end. It was only recently I thought he might go from him saying so but the Froome excerpts seemed to put a nail in it and then when you look at it logically, they've avoided each other all year. Things might still change with form over the next few races but it looks like the Dauphine team are the main contenders, as already said. Great interview as well.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Jun 2014)

bicycling_nurse said:


> They are talking about it again now BBC Breakfast


Did you hear the 'sports guy' suggest Wiggins could just ride the UK stages to please the fans ?


----------



## bicycling_nurse (6 Jun 2014)

I was starting to think he might go as well - watching the TOC he looked incredible. Sadly, I think it's only the personal animosity between the two of them that's keeping him out - certainly not his current form. Shame that can't be put to one side for the good of the team. I can't see both of them in Team Sky next year, can anyone else?
I hope this decision doesn't backfire on Sky/Froome


----------



## bicycling_nurse (6 Jun 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/27729769


----------



## tug benson (6 Jun 2014)

Why would it backfire on froome and sky?

Froome has no need for wiggins in the team, simple really


----------



## Beebo (6 Jun 2014)

This may be Wiggins posturing, nothing is certain until Sir Dave announces his team.


----------



## RobNewcastle (6 Jun 2014)

Podcast posted on the tour's steephill page called it. A case of does Froome need Wiggins to win the tour? No Can Wiggins win the tour? No

Probably best it comes out now to save all the hoopla at the start of the race. Who do people think will go as the 9th rider? Will they go for another climber or a power man/protector for the flat? Knees is a decent shout I reckon.


----------



## Louch (6 Jun 2014)

Wiggins would be a better support than some in the team. He's not in it through Froomes insecurity at wiggo being crowd favourite, and taking time out of him....just like froome tried to do to wiggins two years back. Hopefully brad finds a less precious team to join next year.


----------



## tug benson (6 Jun 2014)

If wiggins was better support than some of Froomes team mates then wiggins would be in the sky team, he is not because froome doesn't need him, he has a strong team already.


----------



## RobNewcastle (6 Jun 2014)

If you look at some of the mountain stages the odd few seconds lost to Wiggins pales in comparison to the minutes Wiggins would lose to Froome in the big mountains so I don't think the fear of losing time to Wiggins is that much a factor. It's a shame but to me it seems perfectly logical from a team perspective. The two don't get on, that's just the way it is. Froome can win the tour, Wiggins can't. You can't have any issues hanging around in the close proximity of the team bus/hotels etc. Taking sentiment out of it, it's the most logical way forward for Sky and a single ambition of winning the tour. Sky can also bring someone in who could serve a prominent role anyway be it a climber or power man for the flat.


----------



## Louch (6 Jun 2014)

He has better grand tour experience, and has shown in the toc his redline levels are as good as ever. He's not been dropped for performance reasons. Wiggo has been kept by sky for pr reasons, when they should have let him go last winter if they had no intention to use him in the big races. 

Here's to anyone but Froome!


----------



## tug benson (6 Jun 2014)

Anyone but froome, even drug cheats?


----------



## Louch (6 Jun 2014)

tug benson said:


> Anyone but froome, even drug cheats?


That would mean I discount him from list of the suspected .....


----------



## montage (6 Jun 2014)

Wiggo could win the tour ....... If there was no such thing as Chris froome. Hopefully he leads private next year and we see a British 1-2


----------



## Roscoe (6 Jun 2014)

So an in form rider not being picked due to the fact they don't get on? Hope this doesn't backfire on Sky as Porte has not had a good 2014 so far.


----------



## bicycling_nurse (6 Jun 2014)

tug benson said:


> Why would it backfire on froome and sky?
> 
> Froome has no need for wiggins in the team, simple really


Well we'll see, won't we? I'm not necessarily saying Froome has need of Wiggins - but if anything happens to him (or his main back up) Sky don't have another "obvious" podium finisher. Don't get me wrong, I hope Sky do it, I like both of them - I just hope they don't live to regret not including Wiggins. It's the TDF - it's difficult and things don't always go to plan, surely including _two_ recent winners who are in form is better than just taking one? Sometimes, in all walks of life, people have to put personal feelings aside and take one for the team - which you could argue Brad _is _doing. I'm just saying Froome could take one for the team and it might work better. But then again it might not!

Edit - beaten by Roscoe, I was thinking of Porte!


----------



## Beebo (6 Jun 2014)

User3094 said:


> Why they cant just start the TdF on equal terms and whoever is ahead on GC after week 1 is then declared team leader? Surely that would be fair?


 But the big mountains dont start until later in the race, where Froome is clearly the better rider. So wiggins could be ahead at the end of the first week, with no chance of holding the lead.


----------



## Louch (6 Jun 2014)

Wiggins hasn't said he's going to lead, He has stressed he would be going in a support role. The role Froome felt too good for in 2012 even though that was his job......


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> ... anyone care to speculate, just for fun?
> Stannard is sadly out due to the Gent-Wevelgem accident.
> Froome
> Porte
> ...



So going back to this, the startlist for the Dauphine is


FROOME Christopher
KIRYIENKA Vasil
LOPEZ David
NIEVE Mikel
PATE Danny
PORTE Richie
THOMAS Geraint
ZANDIO Xabier

Which is looking like the backbone of who's going to the Tour and then we have


41.CATALDO Dario
42.DEIGNAN Philip
43.DOMBROWSKI Joe
44.KENNAUGH Peter
45.KNEES Christian
46.WIGGINS Bradley
47.ROWE Luke
48.SWIFT Ben

For the Tour De Suisse. So who's going to be added in to the first list and who may come out. Dombrowski rode well in California but he may not be up to a GT yet. Knees in, Kennaugh in? Wot's Kiriyenka done this year. He had a mare last TdF didn't he after a good early showing but he's taken a different path this year.


----------



## jowwy (6 Jun 2014)

how many times last year was froome left to fight on his own - porte, kirienka had to bury themselves too early as the team wasn't strong enough - YES froome still won the TDF, but i do feel personally the team was weak


----------



## RobNewcastle (6 Jun 2014)

I think Knees and Kennaugh in is a great shout by Crackle. If you remember Sky lost Sitsiou early in the tour in 2012 and Knees took up a lot of extra work, he rode brilliantly. I remember him doing a good bit of the work on the early parts of climbs including the Port de Bale. If Kennaugh rides well in the tour of Swiss they already know he can do a job on the climbs.

I could see both of them being drafted in with a ? over Kiryenka.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jun 2014)

Porte has to do some serious work in the Dauphine to justify his 'guarenteed' status in the tour squad. 

I can understand Froomes reasoning for not allowing Wiggo to go (if there really is that much animosity it's between them) but Froome must feel pretty insecure to block someone who he *should* be able to beat over the climbs


----------



## The Couch (6 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> *Wiggo could win the tour* ....... If there was no such thing as Chris froome.


Euhm...Have you seen Contador (and Valverde in a smaller extent) riding this year? This year he would/will not only have to deal with Froome.
(And if Nibali would find 2013 form back you definitely have to throw him in as well)

p.s. I'll leave the discussion aside whether or not Ten Dam should be named with these guys as well 


Roscoe said:


> So an in form rider not being picked due to the fact they don't get on? Hope this doesn't backfire on Sky as Porte has not had a good 2014 so far.


This I agree... If they just make sure that Wiggo (once more?) clearly states he will fully ride for Froome this year, I believe Sky (and therefore Froome) can use him
(especially if you also throw in the team-performance they had in last year's Tour)


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (6 Jun 2014)

Sky are a weaker team physically without Wiggo, but one could argue they will be mentally stronger without him. 

In terms of the "team" i think it is probably the right decision, no matter how much i would like to see him ride this years Tour.


----------



## tug benson (6 Jun 2014)

I think we would all like to see him ride the tour, his ego is just to big for the team to handle.


----------



## montage (6 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> Euhm...Have you seen Contador (and Valverde in a smaller extent) riding this year? This year he would/will not only have to deal with Froome.
> (And if Nibali would find 2013 form back you definitely have to throw him in as well)
> 
> p.s. I'll leave the discussion aside whether or not Ten Dam should be named with these guys as well
> ...



tighter controls at the tour though innit

Ten Dam just got a KOM on strava - he is on for a podium!


----------



## montage (6 Jun 2014)

Swift is peaking for the tour de Suisse - he might be in flying form but given last year Brailsford et al will be very worried about fatigued riders. Kennaugh was pencilled in for the Giro so wasn't originally a contender for a tour place. Dombrowski climbing well but a bit of an unknown.

Knees is the safe bet.

Lopez / Thomas, Nieve, Richie is strong enough in the mountains. Obviously Wiggo would slot in well as the man before Porte - he literally could have done half of each climb. Nieve was strong last year though, one of the better climbers in the peloton.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (7 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> Swift is peaking for the tour de Suisse - he might be in flying form but given last year Brailsford et al will be very worried about fatigued riders. Kennaugh was pencilled in for the Giro so wasn't originally a contender for a tour place. Dombrowski climbing well but a bit of an unknown.
> 
> Knees is the safe bet.
> 
> Lopez / Thomas, Nieve, Richie is strong enough in the mountains. Obviously Wiggo would slot in well as the man before Porte - he literally could have done half of each climb. Nieve was strong last year though, one of the better climbers in the peloton.


As Yates said "Knees could pull the Peloton for 100k on his own". I think he is a must have rider for SKY if they are to try and control the race whilst/if in possession of the Maillot Jaune. 

Unless SKY are worried about Froome being isolated again, hence thinking about adding another climber, i can't see past Knees as the 9th rider. 

Still think the 2012 SKY team was stronger, even with Cavendish.


----------



## claver58 (7 Jun 2014)

Slightly off topic, but assuming Wiggo doesn't ride the TdF, he may leave Sky at the end of his contract (this year).
Then there must be some good ProTour teams that would relish having Wiggo for 2015.
Maybe OPQ?

EDIT : Just seen how many other Wiggins/Froome threads there are.....I'll pack my bags.......


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jun 2014)

claver58 said:


> Slightly off topic, but assuming Wiggo doesn't ride the TdF, he may leave Sky at the end of his contract (this year).
> Then there must be some good ProTour teams that would relish having Wiggo for 2015.
> Maybe OPQ?
> 
> EDIT : Just seen how many other Wiggins/Froome threads there are.....I'll pack my bags.......




And have him go against Boonen in the classics?


----------



## raindog (7 Jun 2014)

Robert nails it as usual (imo )
http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/robert-millar/robert-millar-blog-man-down


----------



## avsd (7 Jun 2014)

As a Irishman with all the associated Celtic bias built into my DNA I share Mr Millar's views

_Bradley Wiggins, first British winner of the Tour, one of the most successful Olympians, BBC Sportsman of the Year, honoured by the Queen, feted and admired throughout the land isn't at the start of a Tour de France in his own country.
It's pretty low to take that opportunity from him. The team can try to hide behind excuses and so-called reasoning but it shows a total lack of respect for what he has given to Team Sky._​ We missed him in the Giro in Belfast but for him to be missed in Yorkshire is a national disgrace and Sky should be ashamed.


----------



## thom (11 Jun 2014)

Seems Sergio Henao is a contender too - he's being reported in L'Equipe as a leader of the SKY team for the Tour de Suisse.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2014)

thom said:


> Seems Sergio Henao is a contender too - he's being reported in L'Equipe as a leader of the SKY team for the Tour de Suisse.


Really. Enters slight shock mode.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2014)

According to Skysports, Henao is down as a reserve for the Tour se Suisse.


----------



## thom (11 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> According to Skysports, Henao is down as a reserve for the Tour se Suisse.


Meaning he can now be added to the team given sky now deem him race worthy.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2014)

thom said:


> Meaning he can now be added to the team given sky now deem him race worthy.


Yes but given that he's not even been cleared yet it seems a leap of faith and highly unlikely to make him team leader.


----------



## andrew_s (11 Jun 2014)

Sky suspended him, so Sky can unsuspend him.
According to the UCI and WADA, he's been eligible to race all along.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2014)

http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/n...-suisse-following-altitude-research-programme


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jun 2014)

Yes, he's back. Apparently the research has all been concluded, results sent to all the relevant authorities, and academic papers forthcoming. Seems like a good example of how to deal with such issues.

JTL is a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yes, he's back. Apparently the research has all been concluded, results sent to all the relevant authorities, and academic papers forthcoming. Seems like a good example of how to deal with such issues.
> 
> JTL is a whole different kettle of fish.



Should make interesting reading, and I am looking forward to it. Makes a change from the usual cover-up approach, good on them!


----------



## thom (16 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Yes but given that he's not even been cleared yet it seems a leap of faith and highly unlikely to make him team leader.


Seems like SKY have quite a bit of faith in Sergio innit - he's doing well along with Kennaugh in the T de Suisse.
I wonder whether they both might make it into the Tour team.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2014)

thom said:


> Seems like SKY have quite a bit of faith in Sergio innit - he's doing well along with Kennaugh in the T de Suisse.
> I wonder whether they both might make it into the Tour team.


Yes it seems you're right. And probably has put Wiggo's nose even further out of joint.


----------



## thom (16 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Yes it seems you're right. And probably has put Wiggo's nose even further out of joint.


Which if (as it appears to be) true, goes to show that taking Wiggo to support Froome would indeed not be a good decision.
It will be a tough tour - complete commitment required if Froome is to take it.
Lopez could be vulnerable from the Dauphine squad - despite Porte not being totally convincing form wise, I imagine he'll go as he's so close to Froome and has the experience of twice being a tour winning super-dom.


----------



## Crackle (17 Jun 2014)

Yep, seems you were right Thom. Once I read that Wiggins was already training for the track I wondered about his TdS ride. Lopez did indeed look weak but he made the break on the final day before being called back.

Henao for thr Vuelta?


----------



## thom (17 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yep, seems you were right Thom. Once I read that Wiggins was already training for the track I wondered about his TdS ride. Lopez did indeed look weak but he made the break on the final day before being called back.
> 
> Henao for thr Vuelta?


Perhaps - chances are we'll look back on the selection and say it was all predictable but I reckon for Brailsford there is truth when he said tour selection really isn't nailed down. The truth may be that the T de S contenders he is speaking to don't include Wiggins.


----------



## rich p (17 Jun 2014)

I don't suppose that OGE saying that it was Wiggins who phoned Matt White up helped!


----------



## Beebo (18 Jun 2014)

Wiggo is now 14 minutes down after yesterday's crash.
The BBC are reporting that he has a chest infection

_Team Sky sports director Dan Frost said of Wiggins: "He sustained grazing and bruising to the muscles on his right leg, which will be treated overnight and the team doctor will be reviewing his injury in the morning. 

"Bradley has been carrying a mild chest infection from the weekend so he has been taking antibiotics and his condition has improved. Racing with this illness has affected him a bit, but he's shown his commitment and has worked really well for the team."_


----------



## MikeG (18 Jun 2014)

Some of these guys seem to be ill all the damn time.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jun 2014)

Its a function of very high levels of training: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9000304 for example.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2014)

BrumJim said:


> Its a function of very high levels of training: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9000304 for example.


 
A couple of things strike me about top athletes. One is how much more suceptible than "normal people" they are to minor viruses and so on - I suppose that's partly their training messing up their immune systems, but also to do with expectations: while most of us wouldn't notice a 1% drop in our performance, for them it's huge.

The other is how much faster than normal people they recover from what seems like a huge setback. Broken collarbone? Torn muscle? All the skin removed from one leg? They're like the Black Knight in the Holy Grail. Until, that is, they get a virus. And have to lie down.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jun 2014)

In a team game you swap out the guy who's performing -1% if you can.

And having a complete top level medical team and access to private specialist, diagnostics and treatments massively aids recovery times.


----------



## Beebo (18 Jun 2014)

Wiggo just quit the race due to his crash injuries.
Not a great few days for team Sky!


----------



## Louch (18 Jun 2014)

His chances of tdf are defo gone now


----------



## LarryDuff (18 Jun 2014)

He should have been putting a bit of effort in and not sulking around the back of the peloton.


----------



## Beebo (18 Jun 2014)

Louch said:


> His chances of tdf are defo gone now


 will you be keeping you avatar?
Or are you now Backing Brad for the 2016 Olympics?


----------



## Louch (18 Jun 2014)

IlL be backing him as long as he rides. Except in the commonwealth games


----------



## RobNewcastle (18 Jun 2014)

Kennaugh surely will go. Riding well in tour of Swiss and did a job in the tour last year. I guess Henao too if he performs but maybe someone like Knees to come in.


----------



## Slaav (19 Jun 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> Kennaugh surely will go. Riding well in tour of Swiss and did a job in the tour last year. I guess Henao too if he performs but maybe someone like Knees to come in.


 
Does anybody know when the teams will actually be announced? This may have two answers; when is normal? And secondly when do the rules say they have to be announced?


----------



## Roscoe (19 Jun 2014)

Can forsee an "experienced" line, so not much room for the younger guys. Pick any 9 from:??

Froome
Porte
Thomas
Boasson Hagen
Eisel
Henao
Kennaugh
Kiryienka
Siutsou
Nieve
Lopez
Knees


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jun 2014)

I hope that SKY will not bother chasing the jersey too early and will try to pick off a few stage wins - I don't think this will happen, but I can always live in hope.


----------



## montage (19 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> I hope that SKY will not bother chasing the jersey too early and will try to pick off a few stage wins - I don't think this will happen, but I can always live in hope.


They need a high gc ranking before stage 5 starts!


----------



## jowwy (19 Jun 2014)

has froome ever ridden cobbles in a full on race environment - if not then its bye bye GC for me


----------



## thom (19 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> has froome ever ridden cobbles in a full on race environment - if not then its bye bye GC for me


Good point - maybe you should contact SKY and warn them about that in case they didn't know about them.


----------



## jowwy (19 Jun 2014)

thom said:


> Good point - maybe you should contact SKY and warn them about that in case they didn't know about them.


its just my opinion thom, the same as you have many in this thread too - all I'm saying is, that in the 3 years that hes been with sky, I personally cant remember him being in any races that involved cobbled stretches to that he will ride in stage 5, especially in flat out race pace with a huge group.

I'm not saying Team Sky haven't thought about that or that froome himself hasn't thought about it, I'm just expressing my opinion


----------



## thom (19 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> its just my opinion thom, the same as you have many in this thread too - all I'm saying is, that in the 3 years that hes been with sky, I personally cant remember him being in any races that involved cobbled stretches to that he will ride in stage 5, especially in flat out race pace with a huge group.
> 
> I'm not saying Team Sky haven't thought about that or that froome himself hasn't thought about it, I'm just expressing my opinion


He raced roubaix with barloworld


----------



## jowwy (19 Jun 2014)

thom said:


> He raced roubaix with barloworld


then that's a few years back and at a whole different level to were he's at now


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jun 2014)

Lots of people haven't raced in Yorkshire before, doesn't mean they can kiss goodbye to the GC. 

It's fairly likely (note I said likely not definite) that like the other teams, he will have checked out the cobbles at some point since they were announced.


----------



## raindog (19 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> It's fairly likely (note I said likely not definite) that like the other teams, he will have checked out the cobbles at some point since they were announced.


It's actually absolutely certain
http://velonews.competitor.com/2014...france-contenders-preview-cobble-stage_330566


----------



## Crackle (19 Jun 2014)

He's not looking at his stem!


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jun 2014)

raindog said:


> It's actually absolutely certain
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2014...france-contenders-preview-cobble-stage_330566


Ta!


----------



## tug benson (19 Jun 2014)

Froome
Porte
Thomas
Eisel
Henao
Kiryienka
Siutsou
Nieve
Lopez


That would be my guess at the team. am not sure if Lopez deserves his place in the team


----------



## raindog (19 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> He's not looking at his stem!


No time to look at t'stem on t'bloody cobbles, lad


----------



## thom (19 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> then that's a few years back and at a whole different level to were he's at now


Who was it who complained on this forum about hating how British people loved to knock the big British riders as opposed to getting behind them properly...


----------



## User169 (19 Jun 2014)

raindog said:


> It's actually absolutely certain
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2014...france-contenders-preview-cobble-stage_330566


 
Arenburg looks very green! I wonder if they'll give it a mow before the tour.


----------



## jowwy (19 Jun 2014)

thom said:


> Who was it who complained on this forum about hating how British people loved to knock the big British riders as opposed to getting behind them properly...


Im not hating on him and im not knocking him either and he may fly the british flag persey, but then so did greg rusedski, lennox lewis etc etc


----------



## raindog (19 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Arenburg looks very green! I wonder if they'll give it a mow before the tour.


Noticed that. In fact, it looks better than our lawn at the moment.


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2014)

You could make a case for Kennaugh, Deignan and Henao - although I agree with whoever said that Henao would be a better bet for the Vuelta.
Siutsou would be in one of the Dauphine or TdS teams if he were being considered wouldn't he?


----------



## raindog (19 Jun 2014)

Sagan just blew the TdeS peloton off on a hill - love the bloke


----------



## thom (19 Jun 2014)

raindog said:


> Sagan just blew the TdeS peloton off on a hill - love the bloke


Sounds a bit rude that .
I haven't seen the stage - who came first ?


----------



## raindog (19 Jun 2014)

Matteo Trentin - when Cav's not there, he can get the job done.


----------



## montage (20 Jun 2014)

Henao out of the tour de france http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sergio-henao-crashes-during-tour-de-suisse-recon

well - we'll assume he won't be riding on a broken knee.

Sky are having a nightmare


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> Henao out of the tour de france http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sergio-henao-crashes-during-tour-de-suisse-recon
> 
> well - we'll assume he won't be riding on a broken knee.
> 
> Sky are having a nightmare


Ouch! He'll kneed that to be in plaster for a while. He's having a crap year so far. Definitely going to the Vuelta now.


----------



## montage (21 Jun 2014)

Kennaugh abandoned the tour de suisse just now - not sure why, but more bad news for sky!


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> Kennaugh abandoned the tour de suisse just now - not sure why, but more bad news for sky!


And EBH and Cataldo finished 30 minutes down on the stage of the Route du Sud


----------



## montage (22 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> And EBH and Cataldo finished 30 minutes down on the stage of the Route du Sud



I doubt they were ever in for the TDF selection after the Giro


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Definitely going to the Vuelta now.



How long does it take to recover from a broken knee? Will he be fit for the Vuelta? Even if the knee is healed in time, he'll have lost a lot of training time. 

At least when Wiggo broke his collarbone he could still do turbo training to keep his legs in shape.


----------



## Roscoe (22 Jun 2014)

It's going to be an interesting Tour


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jun 2014)

At this rate , there'll be a Team Sky recruitment post in here.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> How long does it take to recover from a broken knee? Will he be fit for the Vuelta? Even if the knee is healed in time, he'll have lost a lot of training time.
> 
> At least when Wiggo broke his collarbone he could still do turbo training to keep his legs in shape.


Well, I thought he'd have time but it seems not.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sergio-henao-out-for-the-season-after-tour-de-suisse-crash

I don't know what the procedure is for a fractured patella but it's a bad injury for a cyclist. I've not been able to run or cycle since Feb with patella pain and mine isn't even fractured.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Well, I thought he'd have time but it seems not.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sergio-henao-out-for-the-season-after-tour-de-suisse-crash
> 
> I don't know what the procedure is for a fractured patella but it's a bad injury for a cyclist. I've not been able to run or cycle since Feb with patella pain and mine isn't even fractured.


My brother has never fully recovered from breaking his 20 years ago.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jun 2014)

Wish him all the best. A patella fracture ended David (Sid) Lawrence's cricket career, although his injury was particularly awful.


----------



## MikeG (23 Jun 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Wish him all the best. A patella fracture ended David (Sid) Lawrence's cricket career, although his injury was particularly awful.


Sid's problem was the ligament attached to the patella, I think. Just breaking the bone itself might not be too huge an issue, but if the soft tissue around it is damaged, ligaments, tendons etc, then that's a tough thing for a pro sportsman to get over.


----------



## Basil.B (25 Jun 2014)

Edvald Boasson Hagen has been ruled out of the TDF, with an Achilles injury.


----------



## Louch (26 Jun 2014)

sky TDF place here I come!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Jun 2014)

Way things are going it will be a 7 man team and Wiggins still at home.


----------



## Basil.B (26 Jun 2014)

Wiggins must ride now!


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Jun 2014)

jifdave said:


> No chance. He doesn't dine at the top table of sprinters especially after riding the giro.
> 
> It's all about froome so it will all be domestiques


I have to agree.

I would go further & say that Ben Swift is not a sprinter.

He regularly comes in around 7 > 10 th place even against a relatively mediocre group.

I don't know what his forte' might be, but it's not sprinting, maybe he can change his task within the team.

Shame really, I love to support the Brits & he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> I would go further & say that Ben Swift is not a sprinter.
> 
> ...


Do you think Swift would perform better if he got a nice lead out? I always feel that SKY place too much on the GC and not enough on stage wins, I understand why they do it, but it does make things a little dull at times.


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Do you think Swift would perform better if he got a nice lead out? I always feel that SKY place too much on the GC and not enough on stage wins, I understand why they do it, but it does make things a little dull at times.


Yes, probably, but he would still not be a winning sprinter.

The Sky GC issue is why Cav had to get out.

Ben has the wrong build & lacks the strength & aggression to be a World class sprinter, his timing is sometimes poor & I have seen him bail out of the fight early on too many occasions.

I would like him to stay in the sport as a pro, but what role fits ?

Maybe someone else who has a better understanding can suggest what Ben could do.


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Jun 2014)

Basil.B said:


> Edvald Boasson Hagen has been ruled out of the TDF, with an Achilles injury.


That's a real shame,

Big Eddie Boss fan here.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2014)

Shame really, as his name would suggest he is quick. 

I'll get my coat.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2014)

Swift has been developing quite nicely this year and has put in some strong results, the sort that could see him win classics races or think about challenging for the Green jersey. 5th in the points competition at the Giro, 38th in the mountains competition, 3rd in the points at Pais Vasco, 3rd Milan San Remo, plus a host of other good results. he's probably one of the most promising riders at Sky at the moment.


----------



## Stu Plows (26 Jun 2014)

Surely Swifty is gonna ride with Eddy Boss out. I like Eddy Boss, good rider. Not looking good for Sky.


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> Swift has been developing quite nicely this year and has put in some strong results, the sort that could see him win classics races or think about challenging for the Green jersey. 5th in the points competition at the Giro, 38th in the mountains competition, 3rd in the points at Pais Vasco, 3rd Milan San Remo, plus a host of other good results. he's probably one of the most promising riders at Sky at the moment.


What do you see his future role as Crackle ?

Edit.

Classics rider ?

I still don't see him as a sprinter, or any chance of a green jersey.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> What do you see his future role as Crackle ?


At Sky. Part of their classics squad next year and going for points at stage races. Who knows though. He's 26 and his results this year have been surprising, so I'd like to see what else he's capable of, maybe a lot more or maybe this year is a one off, let's see. I'd be surprised if he made the Tour squad this year though.


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Jun 2014)

Does anyone other than me think that Wiggo might defect the World Tour to live & race in the USA ??

I think it might be possible as he has popularity there & even with his statement of intent regards the Olympics.

He's a great character but has a flighty/fickle side, this is where my thought.came from.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> At Sky. Part of their classics squad next year and going for points at stage races. Who knows though. He's 26 and his results this year have been surprising, so I'd like to see what else he's capable of, maybe a lot more or maybe this year is a one off, let's see. I'd be surprised if he made the Tour squad this year though.


He has been climbing bloody well of late. I don't class him as a sprinter, merely a good all rounder who can sprint too. I think he is a very good prospect for Sky. The limelight is often taken away from his likes due to the plethora of big names already hogging the spotlight at Sky.


----------



## Dave Davenport (26 Jun 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Does anyone other than me think that Wiggo might defect the World Tour to live & race in the USA ??
> 
> .



I doubt it!


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Jun 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> I doubt it!


I do have some Mad moments.


----------



## Hont (26 Jun 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Does anyone other than me think that Wiggo might...live & race in the USA ??



Nah. There are no mods in the USA.


----------



## laurence (27 Jun 2014)

Nieve is in.... GORA GORA!!!!!


----------



## Apollonius (27 Jun 2014)

No big surprises there then. I think Nieve earned his place. Quite a "mature" team.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Jun 2014)

The full Sky team for the 2014 Tour de France will be: Chris Froome, Richie Porte, Geraint Thomas, Bernhard Eisel, Mikel Nieve, David López, Vasil Kiryienka, Xabier Zandio and Danny Pate.


----------



## Crackle (27 Jun 2014)

A few surprises to me, Zandio and Lopez. Lopez because he didn't seem to ride well at the Dauphine and Zandio because I just can't recall what's he's done this year or even where he's been.


----------



## JBGooner (27 Jun 2014)

Well that seems a weaker team than it might have been 

Might put a tenner on dirty Bertie.


----------



## jowwy (27 Jun 2014)

Froome alone in the mountains again like last year - portes form is poor, nieve is more of a stage winner than support man, havent seen zandio perform at all this year and although i'm a huge fan of bernie eisel, he's more of a sprint lead out man than he is mountain goat................can see contador licking his lips


----------



## laurence (27 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> Froome alone in the mountains again like last year - portes form is poor, nieve is more of a stage winner than support man, havent seen zandio perform at all this year and although i'm a huge fan of bernie eisel, he's more of a sprint lead out man than he is mountain goat................can see contador licking his lips



i can see Froome holding his own against dirty bertie... Contador will have a weaker team than Sky, they just don't have the strength in depth. Froom and Contador have shown that when it gets tough, they go it alone, the team-mates have been blown away by then.

the drug fuelled usps days are starting to fade and Sky has shown many times that when it goes vertical it is down to the team leader and a couple of able mates for support.

the only time the other eight will be called on en-masse is if it breaks up in echelons or someone does a long lone break.

the team looks good enough, they will never please everyone... to be honest, i haven't seen any teams where i thought all nine riders were top-notch.

as for Wiggins... i like him, but i think he can be his own worst enemy. bleating in the media that he isn't going to get selected, then sulking in the TdS doesn't help. i doubt Brailsford really trusted him to do the job, fearing he'd attack Froome (and split the team a la bertie and pharmstong at discovery) or just sulk along doing nothing.


----------



## RobNewcastle (27 Jun 2014)

Its always very hard to tell exactly how a team will do. Lopez is a definite ? and im.also not sure what Zandios role is. Disagree completely about Nieve and Eisel though. Nieve is a top climber and bang in form. Eisel is what they missed last year, a steady head with experience and powerful on the flat.....not simply a lead out man. Thomas will get a good workout on the climbs this year.

I don't think its such a weak team really.


----------



## MikeG (27 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> The full Sky team for the 2014 Tour de France will be: Chris Froome, Richie Porte, Geraint Thomas, Bernhard Eisel, Mikel Nieve, David López, Vasil Kiryienka, Xabier Zandio and Danny Pate.


Here's the Sky page on the matter.

The thing that strikes me is how old the team is. The youngest is 28, there are only 3 under 30, and there are a couple who are 35 or older. The average age is nearly 32.


----------



## beardy01 (27 Jun 2014)

No wiggins........thought it was in its incummbancy a british team for british riders???? I know thats changed over the yrs but surely some of it should be retained. Wiggins is better than some of those in there. Froome could come unstuck...... but hes kenyan anyway!!!!!


----------



## The Couch (27 Jun 2014)

laurence said:


> .... i doubt Brailsford really trusted him to do the job, fearing he'd attack Froome (and split the team a la bertie and pharmstong at discovery) or just sulk along doing nothing.


Bertie still won that year though (and nevertheless how little assistance he got from Lance, he did still have him around in the mountains to discourage other teams)


----------



## Hont (27 Jun 2014)

Anyone else half hoping Froome breaks a collar-bone just to see Sky flap around with no plan B? 

The only reason Wiggins was left out was team politics and I can't help feeling they've denied us some entertainment in doing so.


----------



## MisterStan (27 Jun 2014)

I think it's a massive shame for Wiggins, not being able to ride the Tour in his own country. Also for the fans.


----------



## laurence (27 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> Bertie still won that year though (and nevertheless how little assistance he got from Lance, he did still have him around in the mountains to discourage other teams)



pharmstrong never rode to help anyone else - the fact that the team was split into two camps, with only a couple of riders helping Bertie, was only nullified by there being no real competitor... and, as i have said about bertie (and froome), he can fight alone.

having Wiggins in the team would be an issue and i doubt the combined egos would be able to cope. better to have riders who are willing to ride for their leader... it what they are paid for, shame Wiggins (and Froome in 2012) don't get that.

Sky want to win the race with their leader - as do the other GC contenders - nationality doesn't come into it. other teams have left out British riders, they have also left out French riders (lest we forget, all but 3 of the stages will be contested away from this island). i doubt any of them has a plan B if their leader gets injured - there is no room for two leaders in a team.


----------



## Hont (27 Jun 2014)

There is no room for two leaders in a team? If you're one of the leaders maybe. But I can't immediately think of an occasion where it's hurt the team's ambitions to win the race. Roche/Visentini, Cunego/Simoni, Hinault/Lemond, Armstrong/Contador, Froome/Wiggins. Never actually resulted in someone from a different team winning. 

The fact is that Wiggins and Froome are already in the same team with the same ambitions so something's got to give whether Wiggins is at the tour or not. Might as well take him. If you've gained a knighthood for managing a sports team you should be able to manage that scenario surely?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (27 Jun 2014)

Hont said:


> If you've gained a knighthood for managing a sports team you should be able to manage that scenario surely?



So could it be other factors are coming in to play? It could be one of the riders has done the ultimatum thing behind closed doors, seems a bit sensationalist but then we are in prima donna territory. It could be that as there are so many races in the calendar and no-one is expected to do them all that they are keeping their powder dry for the other races. Although if the argument is that Wiggins isn't good enough for those when Froome is spent then why is he right for this one?

Might Sky think that having someone in their team carrying National and Commonwealth champion status is worth not sending him to the Tour?

Somewhere someone is counting beans and deciding what the best strategy is. We're talking about Team Sky here, that's basically their USP. If they really feel that they can't turn round to two of their riders and say 'ride in this and give us your best for the team' then one of them won't be there next year. If they are, then there is some other reason behind keeping them all. Maybe they like the headline inches?


----------



## woohoo (27 Jun 2014)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Somewhere someone is counting beans and deciding what the best strategy is. We're talking about Team Sky here, that's basically their USP.



I think that is basically most teams' U(?)SP. IMO it probably had to be Wiggins or Froome (and I think they are more similar in attitude than either would like to admit) and the choice came down to who would stand the better chance of winning. Any other team, given the choice, would have gone the same way. It is a pity that Wiggins isn't riding the TdF in the year of the UK stages, but that's life.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> I've not been able to run or cycle since Feb with patella pain and mine isn't even fractured.



That your rugby and cricket careers over as well?


----------



## beardy01 (27 Jun 2014)

I think wiggins could have been a benefit to froome i dont really believe he could have lived with him, as much as it would have been good to see, but it smacks of froome and sour grapes. Like someone said earlier wiggo would certainly have brought some entertainment


----------



## Crackle (27 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> That your rugby and cricket careers over as well?


And downhill skiing


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jun 2014)

beardy01 said:


> I think wiggins could have been a benefit to froome i dont really believe he could have lived with him, as much as it would have been good to see, but it smacks of froome and sour grapes. Like someone said earlier wiggo would certainly have brought some entertainment



Yes Wiggins has the physical ability to be a good teammate to Froome but he's just not a team player, he can't be relied on to commit to the goals of the team. Brailsford has made the right decision.


----------



## laurence (27 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> And downhill skiing



you could take up biathlon


----------



## laurence (27 Jun 2014)

Hont said:


> There is no room for two leaders in a team? If you're one of the leaders maybe. But I can't immediately think of an occasion where it's hurt the team's ambitions to win the race. Roche/Visentini, Cunego/Simoni, Hinault/Lemond, Armstrong/Contador, Froome/Wiggins. Never actually resulted in someone from a different team winning.
> 
> The fact is that Wiggins and Froome are already in the same team with the same ambitions so something's got to give whether Wiggins is at the tour or not. Might as well take him. If you've gained a knighthood for managing a sports team you should be able to manage that scenario surely?



the team may have still had a rider win the race, but the discord isn't something that is good in the team. it may be entertaining for fans and book writers, but for the manager and other riders, it's a nightmare that isn't welcome at an already stressful time.

Brailsford has a knighthood for team managing and he has managed the scenario in a very good way, by preventing it happening. it is a no-brainer...


----------



## beardy01 (27 Jun 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes Wiggins has the physical ability to be a good teammate to Froome but he's just not a team player, he can't be relied on to commit to the goals of the team. Brailsford has made the right decision.


Not sure about that but time will tell!!!!but it would be gd to see wiggo put froome under pressure like in 2012 tdf , cycling shoe on the other foot and all that!!!!


----------



## Apollonius (27 Jun 2014)

I recall Wiggins saying that he didn't think he would be able to find it in himself to make the sacrifices necessary to compete in a grand tour again after his win. Just possibly he feels differently now - after all, he was keen to ride this Tour.
Just maybe this rejection by Sky will power him into a future Tour campaign. With an energetic young committed team behind him, who knows...


----------



## beardy01 (27 Jun 2014)

Apollonius said:


> I recall Wiggins saying that he didn't think he would be able to find it in himself to make the sacrifices necessary to compete in a grand tour again after his win. Just possibly he feels differently now - after all, he was keen to ride this Tour.
> Just maybe this rejection by Sky will power him into a future Tour campaign. With an energetic young committed team behind him, who knows...


The voice of reason ,lets hope so theres just something i dont like about froome. Thinking about it and listening to posts think wiggo would maybe have tried to attack froome as obviously theres no love lost despite the party line from sky just to prove a point but it would have made great watching!!! All behind.............who????


----------



## Apollonius (27 Jun 2014)

I suspect I was thinking of Orica Greenedge, who do not, as yet, have an obvious GC candidate and have been linked, I hear.

I was asked about the Froome/Wiggins thing by Jackie Durand (how about that for name dropping!) and said that while admiring Froome, the love is for Wiggins as he is "One of Us". 
Froome comes across as a rather privileged public school type (rightly or wrongly) whereas, like most of us, Wiggins has come from pretty humble origins. I think that is why he is so popular. 
I have no wish to be down on Froome. I am just trying to expilain why Wiggins is special to us. For all his faults, he is a guy you ride with.


----------



## MikeonaBike (27 Jun 2014)

It's a real shame that Brad isn't going to be on the team, the more British riders to support the better. Also, why no Pete Kennaugh?


----------



## beardy01 (27 Jun 2014)

Apollonius said:


> I suspect I was thinking of Orica Greenedge, who do not, as yet, have an obvious GC candidate and have been linked, I hear.
> 
> I was asked about the Froome/Wiggins thing by Jackie Durand (how about that for name dropping!) and said that while admiring Froome, the love is for Wiggins as he is "One of Us".
> Froome comes across as a rather privileged public school type (rightly or wrongly) whereas, like most of us, Wiggins has come from pretty humble origins. I think that is why he is so popular.
> I have no wish to be down on Froome. I am just trying to expilain why Wiggins is special to us. For all his faults, he is a guy you ride with.


......and probably have a beer with, froome is probably a pimms man ( not that i am against pimms drinkers but theres a time and a place )☺☺


----------



## Roscoe (27 Jun 2014)

I would say this is a very strong team, strong focus on climbers in there. Lots of experience.

Love Wiggo to bits, but don't know how he would have fitted in here.


----------



## RobNewcastle (27 Jun 2014)

Whoever it was earlier who said it's going to come down to a straight shoot out between Froome Contador irrespective of teams was pretty much bang on. Sky have a very strong team who can set a tempo and protect him in the mountains and on the flat. When it comes down to the real showdown in the final kms of the high climbs most of the support riders will be gone and it'll be who can drop the other. In fact Contador probably knows the onus is on him to try and drop Froome to gain a cushion going into the final TT as Froome is the better in the discipline. 

I still don't think enough was made of that crash in the Dauphine. Froome looked explosive and confident pre crash and completely different after, like night and day. I'm sure he will have recovered comfortably so and anyway the real climbing bar Les Planche des Belles Filles doesn't begin until almost 2 weeks into the tour. That's more than enough time to ride into top form if he's not already. Last week is monstrous.


----------



## beardy01 (27 Jun 2014)

Roscoe said:


> I would say this is a very strong team, strong focus on climbers in there. Lots of experience.
> 
> Love Wiggo to bits, but don't know how he would have fitted in here.


Just a thought doubt he would have really pushed froome in the hills , but the time trials he could have got the better of him ,just think he would have been a bit if a lone ranger and bit rock and roll and would have probably relished in causing a bit of disruption and upsetting the apple cart cos lets face it he doesnt like froome after 2012 where he destroyed him in the time trials but was lacking in explosiveness on the hills. But was froome the team player he bleats on about he wants to surround him on this years tdf. Am i verging on ranting now gonna have to leave this now as am starting to annoy myself as its not really about talent and skill why we are being deprived of wiggo racing and locking horns with pimms drinking froome


----------



## tug benson (27 Jun 2014)

Thinking about it i reckon Froome will take yellow in the ITT, the rest of the time he will cover Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2014)

I was one of those loonies who believed in Sky and Brailsford when they started off, despite loathing Murdoch. I thought they could win the Tour in the timescales stated and when Wiggins won the Tour it was a huge achievement. Froome's victory last year was (for me) almost a "given" and less significant than Wiggin's win. I have become more and more frustrated, annoyed, disillusioned by Sky and their approach. I was at the Giro this year in Belfast and I think I might have walked past their bus/"pit" area during the build-up to the TTT but never bothered making an effort to go have a look; actually, I have just remembered, they were next to FDJ - I was watching the FDJ team warming up and there was a large crowd over at Sky, and just me and a couple of French blokes at FDJ and I had to push past some Sky fans to get some head-on pics of Bouhanni and co. warming up. So I suppose that means they are very popular as they attract the crowds. And they did seem to have a good relationship with the crowd and be obliging to requests.

Anyway, I think Sky have achieved a lot in a short space of time but maybe not as much as they could have; they have not developed riders as well as they could have, nor had as much of an impact in the Classics as I think they should have. And as for this year's Tour I reckon it might all go to ratshít for Froome and Sky. Whatever happens I think the Sky "experiment" (as that is what it was when it started off) will be short-lived and may not see out the decade.


----------



## NorvernRob (27 Jun 2014)

beardy01 said:


> Just a thought doubt he would have really pushed froome in the hills , but the time trials he could have got the better of him ,just think he would have been a bit if a lone ranger and bit rock and roll and would have probably relished in causing a bit of disruption and upsetting the apple cart cos lets face it he doesnt like froome after 2012 where he destroyed him in the time trials but was lacking in explosiveness on the hills. But was froome the team player he bleats on about he wants to surround him on this years tdf. Am i verging on ranting now gonna have to leave this now as am starting to annoy myself as its not really about talent and skill why we are being deprived of wiggo racing and locking horns with pimms drinking froome



There's only one ITT, the penultimate stage, so no chance for Wiggins to take a lead in the race through one. He'd be miles back by then.

It's about winning the race pure and simple, and there's more chance of that without Wiggins there because quite simply he and Froome can't stand each other and that's never a good thing to have in a team.

Had Wiggins not gone on breakfast TV before the team had even been picked, and had he blasted the Tour De Swisse instead of moping at the back and losing minutes on every climb before crashing, he might have forced a place. But even then I doubt it.


----------



## NorvernRob (27 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> I was one of those loonies who believed in Sky and Brailsford when they started off, despite loathing Murdoch. I thought they could win the Tour in the timescales stated and when Wiggins won the Tour it was a huge achievement. Froome's victory last year was (for me) almost a "given" and less significant than Wiggin's win. I have become more and more frustrated, annoyed, disillusioned by Sky and their approach. I was at the Giro this year in Belfast and I think I might have walked past their bus/"pit" area during the build-up to the TTT but never bothered making an effort to go have a look; actually, I have just remembered, they were next to FDJ - I was watching the FDJ team warming up and there was a large crowd over at Sky, and just me and a couple of French blokes at FDJ and I had to push past some Sky fans to get some head-on pics of Bouhanni and co. warming up. So I suppose that means they are very popular as they attract the crowds. And they did seem to have a good relationship with the crowd and be obliging to requests.
> 
> Anyway, I think Sky have achieved a lot in a short space of time but maybe not as much as they could have; they have not developed riders as well as they could have, nor had as much of an impact in the Classics as I think they should have. And as for this year's Tour I reckon it might all go to ratshít for Froome and Sky. Whatever happens I think the Sky "experiment" (as that is what it was when it started off) will be short-lived and may not see out the decade.



You think 2013 was an easier win than 2012? Do you think Wiggins would have beaten Quintana last year had he been team leader?


----------



## albion (27 Jun 2014)

Wiggins won because of Froome whilst Froome won with a team.
Wiggos manoeuvrings to stay leader, his non appearance last year etc etc means he is simply not used to a support role.

Yet, this year looks tougher for Froome. No one is quite sure if he has it in him still.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> You think 2013 was an easier win than 2012? Do you think Wiggins would have beaten Quintana last year had he been team leader?



I think 2012 was more significant (as I posted above) than the 2013 win. I tend not to try to get into debates about "better" nor hypothetical scenarios. I do think that Froome is a great rider, I remember him when he rode for Barlowold when Soler won the KOM and he had some strong performances then when he was "Kenyan". If you look at the history of the Tour (and the Giro and Vuelta) and the role of team leaders and domestiques you'll find many examples of riders who "could" have won, and many domestiques who went on to win after poor performances by the team leader or by "skulduggery". It is not unique to Sky.


----------



## zizou (28 Jun 2014)

I'm a fan of Wiggins but with the parcours and his (+competitors) form he wouldnt be a viable plan B for winning the Tour. If he could be relied on he'd make for a great super-domestique (his turn for Cavendish at the world championships shows how much of a team player he can be). However despite that he does have a reputation for being an unreliable team mate - happened not just in the last year with Sky but with Garmin too so i can understand why they dont want to take the risk of him going then having a sulk. That would be a bigger disruptive influence than 2 riders competiting for the team leadership.


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jun 2014)

Ironically, just reading BW's second autobiography (my time) and the bit where he says Sky had learnt their lesson about needing a second string in case the main GC contender gets smashed up in Le Tour.

ERM ...... Shome mishtake there then.

In his own words in his own book he makes much of his times spent supporting other riders, his willingness to do that in a variety of contexts....So, I don't see why he couldn't be allowed to bring his formidable fire-power and experience to this year's contest, in support of Froome

Well, my own opinion is that Froome is a whiney brat who made that option too difficult, but really, we don't know, do we!


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jun 2014)

BTW, regardless of who is in better form and likely to win on this course ... which no doubt IS Froome, I still find BW much more fun to support, and do have some sympathy with the poster who mentioned the Steve Davis effect. Froome is not an endearing character to me.

Hey ho, I'll still enjoy it and cheer any rider over any stage line. They're all awesome, really.


----------



## Va Va Froome (28 Jun 2014)

They should be able to keep Wiggins happy by sending him to the Vuelta as team leader. Might even win the bloody thing and end up as the first Brit to have won the Vuelta! Then he'd have to miss next year's TdF too as he tried to complete the set in the 2015 Giro!!!


----------



## jifdave (28 Jun 2014)

Va Va Froome said:


> They should be able to keep Wiggins happy by sending him to the Vuelta as team leader. Might even win the bloody thing and end up as the first Brit to have won the Vuelta! Then he'd have to miss next year's TdF too as he tried to complete the set in the 2015 Giro!!!


He is riding the vuelta as practice for the world TT so don't expect him to go for gc


----------



## zizou (28 Jun 2014)

suzeworld said:


> In his own words in his own book he makes much of his times spent supporting other riders, his willingness to do that in a variety of contexts....So, I don't see why he couldn't be allowed to bring his formidable fire-power and experience to this year's contest, in support of Froome
> 
> Well, my own opinion is that Froome is a whiney brat who made that option too difficult, but really, we don't know, do we!



The key point being in his own words. His record of doing on the road rather than paper is a bit more mixed


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jun 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/books/20...rouge-max-leonard-reviews-cycling-tour-france

Taking of autobiogs, Mr Froome has got his out. 
Read a revue here. Apparently it starts with him sacrificing stolen bunnies to his pet snakes. 
Natural born killers.


----------



## raindog (28 Jun 2014)

suzeworld said:


> Apparently it starts with him sacrificing stolen bunnies to his pet snakes.


That makes you laugh?


----------



## tug benson (28 Jun 2014)

suzeworld said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/books/20...rouge-max-leonard-reviews-cycling-tour-france
> 
> Taking of autobiogs, Mr Froome has got his out.
> Read a revue here. Apparently it starts with him sacrificing stolen bunnies to his pet snakes.
> Natural born killers.


 And if you read his book he goes on to say even as an adult the horror of doing that still hurts him and he feels guilty about it


----------



## Apollonius (28 Jun 2014)

Look, can we all stop being silly about Froome. If you look at him in the flesh and see the way his team look up to him you will know he is no spoilt brat prima donna. They adore him and will lay it all out for him. Wiggins gets respect too, but people sometimes have to tread carefully round him and he needs a lot of nurturing from Shane Sutton mostly. 
I am someone who has returned to cycling as a rider and a fan after being on the fringes only for most of my adult life - work does this to you! I appreciate what Sky and all their riders have done for UK cycling. They more than anybody put cycling into the fashionable, cool even, place it is today. You may no like this, but it has done a lot for cycling in this country. Yorkshire this weekend is going to be massive - right up there with the Olympics. Sky, and Wiggins, and Froome too have done enormous amounts to bring this to us. Enjoy and be glad.


----------



## RobNewcastle (28 Jun 2014)

There's some total bollocks being spoken about Froome here presumably from Wiggins fans. In a podcast I listened to recently discussing the Froome/Wiggins tour selection issue they mentioned a comment from David Walsh who travelled with sky last year. He talks about the scene in the bus/hotel after Froome got completely isolated in the Pyrenees last year when all his teammates wilted. There wasn't an ounce of aggression towards teammates and just full respect for the efforts they'd put in on the day even though it'd been a disaster. That hardly smacks of the type of person people are making Froome out to be on here.

We don't know the full story but for whatever reason Wiggins and Froome don't get on. Brailsford has made a sensible decision, Froome can win the tour Wiggins couldn't and ultimately hasn't been selected. Move on people.


----------



## Va Va Froome (28 Jun 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Look, can we all stop being silly about Froome. If you look at him in the flesh and see the way his team look up to him you will know he is no spoilt brat prima donna. They adore him and will lay it all out for him. Wiggins gets respect too, but people sometimes have to tread carefully round him and he needs a lot of nurturing from Shane Sutton mostly.
> I am someone who has returned to cycling as a rider and a fan after being on the fringes only for most of my adult life - work does this to you! I appreciate what Sky and all their riders have done for UK cycling. They more than anybody put cycling into the fashionable, cool even, place it is today. You may no like this, but it has done a lot for cycling in this country. Yorkshire this weekend is going to be massive - right up there with the Olympics. Sky, and Wiggins, and Froome too have done enormous amounts to bring this to us. Enjoy and be glad.



Snap. As a countryside kid, I loved going on bike rides but as I grew older bikes just sort of fell out of my life.

Team Sky, Wiggins and Cavandish were a pretty big part of getting me back into cycling. As was my compatriot, Chris Hoy, by winning all those Olympic medals. And it was following Froome-dog on the ITV TdF programme last year that enticed me to buy a road bike and sign up to the Cycle Chat website!

*Yup, all it took was 20-odd Olympic medals and a couple of Tour de France victories but they convinced me to get off my couch and get back into it - and I've never been healthier in over a decade!*


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2014)

It's good tnat TeamSky has inspired so many. It was the TdF on channel4, years ago, which got me into pro racing, I hope most of you go on to appreciate the wider sport as well, that's not meant to be patronising, it's meant to infer that there's even more to enjoy if you do.


----------



## thom (28 Jun 2014)

RobNewcastle said:


> There's some total bollocks being spoken about Froome here presumably from Wiggins fans. In a podcast I listened to recently discussing the Froome/Wiggins tour selection issue they mentioned a comment from David Walsh who travelled with sky last year. He talks about the scene in the bus/hotel after Froome got completely isolated in the Pyrenees last year when all his teammates wilted. There wasn't an ounce of aggression towards teammates and just full respect for the efforts they'd put in on the day even though it'd been a disaster. That hardly smacks of the type of person people are making Froome out to be on here.
> 
> We don't know the full story but for whatever reason Wiggins and Froome don't get on. Brailsford has made a sensible decision, Froome can win the tour Wiggins couldn't and ultimately hasn't been selected. Move on people.


The way I see it is people haven't quite got their heads around Froome's personality and how truely awesome he is as a rider. It takes time and such is the sad way with people in the UK, perhaps a bit of vulnerability and failure along the way before some cycling fans will identify with him and warm to him.
The overlap to Wiggins hasn't helped with the Wiggo fanatics but cycling fans with a bit more discernment have worked this out - Froome is a hell of a GC rider, with an iindividual ability and propensity to attack the very best of the peloton in the mountains that I'm stunned people don't already find a league ahead the entertainment that Wiggo rose to be able to do.


----------



## RobNewcastle (28 Jun 2014)

Exactly. For all that Wiggins has done for British cycling which has been immense and an amazing achievement winning the tour together with his really entertaining personality (dry humour etc). I'd watch Froome any day over Wiggins just in terms of excitement and especially on the big climbs. Got nowt to do with personality.


----------



## albion (28 Jun 2014)

Well, I just look at what they do.

I think most partisanship, not based on ability or the now, does the sport a disservice.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jun 2014)

I preferred the Undertaker to Hulk Hogan. 

Not everyone would agree but just thought i'd share.


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jun 2014)

raindog said:


> That makes you laugh?


That DOESN'T make you laugh?

Tbh I have no intention of reading the book, so I am laughing at the reviewer's angle on it.


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jun 2014)

zizou said:


> The key point being in his own words. His record of doing on the road rather than paper is a bit more mixed



Dja know what: I'm an astute enough reader/writer and fan to know that without your patronising pointing out, thanks.
---

This thread is full of generalised comments about ''people'' that are so full of assumptions about other posters it takes my breath away. It is quite possible that ppl who are relatively new to this forum need not be relatively new to the sport ..... Just saying, like.


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jun 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> I preferred the Undertaker to Hulk Hogan.
> 
> Not everyone would agree but just thought i'd share.



Yes, this is one of the best comments.. Recognising that we're all entitled to a point of view and no-one in here knows any better than anyone else, unless they're on the team .... It's just a discussion folks. Not something with an absolute answer.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jun 2014)

albion said:


> Well, I just look at what they do.
> 
> I think most partisanship, not based on ability or the now, does the sport a disservice.




Not sure about that, look at Italy in the Coppi v Bartali era, was that bad for the sport ?

I'm not suggesting that Wiggins and Froome are up there with those two although of course Froome could be.


----------



## RobNewcastle (29 Jun 2014)

Hope I'm proved wrong but I don't think Froome will be quite as strong as last year on the big climbs in terms of being able to drop people and could always lose a bit of time here and there. My ultimate prediction is that he'll limit his losses enough to then win the tour in the final TT.

I just listened to a podcast from SBS posted on tour steephill section previewing the tour and of the four none predicted Froome would win.


----------



## Louch (29 Jun 2014)

Va Va Froome said:


> Snap. As a countryside kid, I loved going on bike rides but as I grew older bikes just sort of fell out of my life.
> 
> Team Sky, Wiggins and Cavandish were a pretty big part of getting me back into cycling. As was my compatriot, Chris Hoy, by winning all those Olympic medals. And it was following Froome-dog on the ITV TdF programme last year that enticed me to buy a road bike and sign up to the Cycle Chat website!
> 
> *Yup, all it took was 20-odd Olympic medals and a couple of Tour de France victories but they convinced me to get off my couch and get back into it - and I've never been healthier in over a decade!*


You should come join us in a cc Ecosse ride before the years out


----------



## beastie (1 Jul 2014)

Froome
Porte
Thomas
Eisel
Nieve
Lopez
Kiryienka
Zandio
Pate








Brailsford very big on Froomes leadership. Puts a lot of emphasis on team unity. This team is pretty very old, certainly no lack of experience. Average age 32.


----------



## thom (1 Jul 2014)

Good grief, beggars belief!


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2014)

Being discussed here


----------



## NorvernRob (1 Jul 2014)

I may have missed it somewhere, but is there an obvious reason Kennaugh isn't going?


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> I may have missed it somewhere, but is there an obvious reason Kennaugh isn't going?


He was ill, though he is riding something else now but obviously they didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## User482 (1 Jul 2014)

Is Wiggins not riding?


----------



## MitchMan (1 Jul 2014)

Wiggins was left out for performance and possibly team relationship/cohesion reasons.

MitchMan


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Jul 2014)

Wonder what the odds are on Geraint Thomas spontaneously combusting just before the Tour?


----------



## oldroadman (1 Jul 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Yep......he's British


At least I had a laugh about that. How silly can this thread get??


----------



## Hont (9 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> Anyone else half hoping Froome breaks a collar-bone just to see Sky flap around with no plan B?


----------



## JBGooner (9 Jul 2014)

Froome or Wiggins to lead Sky at the Vuelta?


----------



## beardy01 (9 Jul 2014)

well what is there to say, maybe this thread did get a little "silly" according to some but i think the general view was that many people wanted to see wiggins and froome in the tdf to see how they would both react to each other but also if something happened to froome sky would be left with no one with a chance to win the tdf or at least push the other gc riders and look what has happened............. froome got his way with team selection and ooops


----------



## Roscoe (9 Jul 2014)

Plan B, Porte? Overall winner no. Podium, slim chance?

Wiggins and Froome both at the Vuelta now? Doubt it.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

Anyone who thinks Sky didn't have a Plan B, or that Wiggo is the only other weapon in Sky's arsenal, can't have been watching properly today. Nibali aside, look where all the supposed GC contenders finished on today's stage, and look at the overall standings. Porte is in a strong position.

To put a positive spin on the situation, this has to be seen as a good opportunity for Porte to show what he can do. Don't forget he was supposed to be team leader at the Giro until he got ill. Evidence of today's stage is that he's over that. It will be a real test of his temperament and ability to handle the pressure of being team leader, but I'm inclined to trust Brailsford's judgment on that - he doesn't have a bad track record in the sport.
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/t...969845675?nk=5d4040e52e6ad1fed97b8ef569c9b5cb


----------



## suzeworld (9 Jul 2014)

suzeworld said:


> Ironically, just reading BW's second autobiography (my time) and the bit where he says Sky had learnt their lesson about needing a second string in case the main GC contender gets smashed up in Le Tour.
> 
> ERM ...... Shome mishtake there then.
> 
> ...



Probably bad form to quote yourself, but it surely was a mistake?

So, is Porte really a more viable second fiddle than Wiggo?


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2014)

suzeworld said:


> Probably bad form to quote yourself, but it surely was a mistake?
> 
> So, is Porte really a more viable second fiddle than Wiggo?



No and Yes.


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2014)

Wiggins would have been like Bambi yesterday.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> No and Yes.



The definitive answer!


----------



## MikeG (10 Jul 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The definitive answer!


Definitive, but wrong.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2014)

There is life beyond the British riders in Team Sky, just in case you all missed it. Only 2 of the 9 riders starting the Tour were British. I think there is a bit of "colonialism" sneaking into the thinking re Sky and people see "johnny foreigner" as being there only to support the Brits in their drive to show the world who is top dog. And it's going wrong.

I have said on another thread or maybe even this one that I reckon the Sky project will not be a lasting one, but it will be one that has a lasting impact. Whether that is for the good is yet to be seen.


----------



## pplpilot (10 Jul 2014)

http://newsthump.com/2014/07/09/team-sky-to-consider-stabilisers/


----------



## Roscoe (10 Jul 2014)

Porte is a good plan B if he keeps his wits about him. Certainly capable of a podium place, not sure if he can manage the overall though


----------



## Buddfox (10 Jul 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks Porte is a more viable plan B than Wiggo - and I think he proved that yesterday. He also deserves the chance, given his historical contribution to the team. My sympathy for Wiggo plummeted after the Tour of Switzerland.


----------



## Hont (10 Jul 2014)

History says Porte is not a great Plan B in a 3 week grand tour. Best result is 7th in the Giro when he gained some time from a breakaway. Wiggins has two other podium places to go alongside his win. But it's a fruitless debate because they would have taken them both (it was never going to be a choice between the two) and we'll never know, because they didn't.

It was a great ride by G and Porte yesterday, so I'd like to see Porte do well, but with the fall he sustained and his recent form, I can't see him on the podium if everyone else stays fit and healthy.


----------



## Hont (10 Jul 2014)

Buddfox said:


> My sympathy for Wiggo plummeted after the Tour of Switzerland.


Well he was ill in the TOS and then fell, so I don't think it was all dummy spitting. And it is another example of indifferent man management by Sky. Wiggins was only every going to be demotivated by being sent a clear signal that he was not going to the Tour. A bit of a failure on both sides IMHO.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> History says Porte is not a great Plan B in a 3 week grand tour.



I think you're being a bit harsh there. Don't forget that his 7th in the 2010 Giro was his debut in a Grand Tour, and he won the white jersey for best young rider. He's not a young rider any more, he's a very experienced and talented pro and, most pertinently, Brailsford thinks he's capable of winning a GT. 

True, he's untested as a team leader, so whether or not he can cope with the pressure remains to be seen, but I have a hunch Brailsford knows what he's doing.

Also true, his form this year hasn't been great and has been affected by illness, but would Sky send him to the Tour at less than peak fitness just because he's Froome's BFF? I doubt it.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2014)

I don't think Porte is a GT winner but he's always ridden in support, so that must be considered. I think he just lacks a bit of top end climbing but he can tt and he rode well yesterday, so let's see.


----------



## Hont (10 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I think you're being a bit harsh there.


_I_ wasn't being harsh. It was not my opinion. His historical results indicate the statement. 6 grand tours, four results outside the top 60. I think he is a fine rider and seems well capable of a GT podium, but history provides little ammunition for this statement.


----------



## Hont (10 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I have a hunch Brailsford knows what he's doing.



I wish I shared your faith in him.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> _I_ wasn't being harsh. It was not my opinion. His historical results indicate the statement.



I disagree. The historical evidence is inconclusive as regards his suitability to lead a team in a Grand Tour. That's my opinion. 



Hont said:


> I wish I shared your faith in him.



With all due respect, I trust his opinion on this matter more than I trust yours.


----------



## Hont (10 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> With all due respect, I trust his opinion on this matter more than I trust yours.


I wouldn't expect it to be any other way. Beware of blind faith, though. People we respect don't always know what they're doing.


----------



## thom (11 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> I wouldn't expect it to be any other way. Beware of blind faith, though. People we respect don't always know what they're doing.


Blind ? I think Brailsford's decision about the team was entirely rational.
One thing people who thought Wiggo should have been included don't recognise, is there was no mention from Brailsford, Wiggins, Porte or Froome of Wiggo being being plan B except if Froome didn't go.

They all have faith in Porte.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Jul 2014)

Buddfox said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks Porte is a more viable plan B than Wiggo - and I think he proved that yesterday. He also deserves the chance, given his historical contribution to the team. My sympathy for Wiggo plummeted after the Tour of Switzerland.


Porte has a history of having at least one bad day in a GT, I doubt he will make the podium, especially now after Sky have lost another man


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2014)

Anyone going to take a punt at Sky's Vuelta team?


----------



## Roscoe (14 Jul 2014)

Froome
Deignan
Seb Henao
Kennaugh
Lopez
Rowe
Siutsou
Zandio
Swift


----------



## Apollonius (14 Jul 2014)

Be nice if Stannard was fit for a ride out and some tapas and San Miguel.


----------



## jifdave (14 Jul 2014)

wiggins is in too, using it as training for world TT just as martin does, sky cant drop him from the vuelta too surely?


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

Wiggins is reported as saying he's staying at Sky but won't ride in contention for a GT again. Targetting Paris Roubaix and the hour.


----------



## jifdave (14 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Wiggins is reported as saying he's staying at Sky but won't ride in contention for a GT again. Targetting Paris Roubaix and the hour.


He said earlier this year he is riding vuelta, not a gc but free role to work on TT form


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2014)

jifdave said:


> He said earlier this year he is riding vuelta, not a gc but free role to work on TT form


yeah, sorry, didn't mean to imply he wasn't.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2014)

Since he won the TdF Wiggins seems to have announced plans to do loads of things: Return to the track, do the hour, concentrate on classics, challenge for GTs, be a loyal domestique, ride BMX at the Olympics.

I'm not sure he's sure what he plans to do.

NB: Some of those I may have mis-remembered/made up.


----------



## Hont (14 Jul 2014)

Link for that article...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wiggins-to-stay-at-team-sky-in-2015

I'm surprised at him staying at Sky. He clearly wanted to go to the tour so for them not to take him and then publicly state that Porte is ahead of him in the pecking order I thought would have been enough for him to throw his toys out of the pram.


----------



## Louch (14 Jul 2014)

Sky pay him lots to stay in England most of the year. He's not going anywhere


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jul 2014)

_"Team Sky manager Brailsford however told The Guardian that nothing is signed yet. "He hasn't signed. We've met with his management company and we'll see where we're at. Nothing is signed," said Brailsford."
_
So it's only really another 'I might do this'


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> Link for that article...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wiggins-to-stay-at-team-sky-in-2015
> 
> I'm surprised at him staying at Sky. He clearly wanted to go to the tour so for them not to take him and then publicly state that Porte is ahead of him in the pecking order I thought would have been enough for him to throw his toys out of the pram.



I'm surprised he's staying with Sky, maybe pressure from the sponsors to keep him on as a big name rather than for expected results.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2014)

_he is set to ride the Vuelta a Espana to prepare for the world time trial championships.
_
"Er, Brad. You know you were planning to go to Spain. Well, Chris' hand has got better quicker than expected, so we were just thinking ... you don't really need to go on a tour to prepare for a TT do you?"


----------



## Va Va Froome (14 Jul 2014)

Send both.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jul 2014)

Like those interviews he gave last year about leading the team for the Tour, this sounds like another of his wind ups. Brailsford deserves a sainthood for putting up with him for so long.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jul 2014)

I still think Wiggins will go to AG2R La Mondiale...


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2014)

perplexed said:


> I still think Wiggins will go to AG2R La Mondiale...


 oh come on. Bradley has style standards, he can't possibly wear that jersey.


----------



## perplexed (15 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> oh come on. Bradley has style standards, he can't possibly wear that jersey.


 
Oi!
I like that jersey!


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2014)

perplexed said:


> Oi!
> I like that jersey!



You may be the only one...


----------



## TissoT (15 Jul 2014)

perplexed said:


> I still think Wiggins will go to AG2R La Mondiale...


Think There is more of a chance of the Titanic being raised


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> oh come on. Bradley has style standards, he can't possibly wear that jersey.





perplexed said:


> Oi!
> I like that jersey!


There's nothing wrong with the jersey. Brown shorts however....


----------



## Louch (15 Jul 2014)

Brown shorts would suit his wet descending ability level


----------



## Hont (15 Jul 2014)

Peter Kennaugh seriously off-message on ITV Tour highlights show.


----------



## laurence (15 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> Peter Kennaugh seriously off-message on ITV Tour highlights show.



indeed. really, do these people not get the whole PR thing? it just makes you sound stupid if you bitch about the team to the press. Sky doesn't seem the place where that is appreciated. oh well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2014)

So Pinot to Sky is the next rumour! He's a talented lad.


----------



## Hont (16 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So Pinot to Sky is the next rumour! He's a talented lad.


That got my attention too. It'd be an odd choice to join Sky though. I'm not sure what leadership opportunities he would get there.


----------



## Roscoe (16 Jul 2014)

Planning for the future?

If true, does this mean Brailsford doesn't think Thomas, Kennaugh etc are credible GC contenders?


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> That got my attention too. It'd be an odd choice to join Sky though. I'm not sure what leadership opportunities he would get there.


The dream of every Frenchmen, being the leader of the .... Vuelta ... ?!? team


----------



## Slaav (16 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> Peter Kennaugh seriously off-message on ITV Tour highlights show.


 
Can anyone summarise what he said please? Not sure I can look on Catch up from work....


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Jul 2014)

Slaav said:


> Can anyone summarise what he said please? Not sure I can look on Catch up from work....


Basically, he wasn't impressed at not getting on the TdF squad when he's got really good form.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2014)

Is Kennaugh pronounced "Ken-uh" "Ken-yuk" "Ken-off" or what?


----------



## TissoT (16 Jul 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is Kennaugh pronounced "Ken-uh" "Ken-yuk" "Ken-off" or what?


Ken yack


----------



## Hont (16 Jul 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So Pinot to Sky is the next rumour! He's a talented lad.


Daniel Friebe (cycling journo) tweeting that he has made enquiries on this and it is "safe to rule out".


----------



## Roscoe (17 Jul 2014)

Gary Imlach seems pretty sure of his facts on this one, mentioned 2 nights in a row. Is he not contracted until the end of 2015 anyway? They would have to buy out his contract.

Did you see the interview with Ned last night? Pinot couldn't resist a couple of cheeky smiles when denying it (which he has to at this time), even my wife said he's obviously going to Sky.

So, now that I've said that, he probably won't!!


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2014)

Imlach said said something along the lines of, 'An emphatic no from Pinot, so we'll see confirmation of a contract with Sky in August then'


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2014)

Pinot has been a favourite of mine ever since he first appeared, because my sister used to have a dog called Thibaut. Well, the dog was actually called Thibeaux, but it's pronounced the same and I don't suppose he[1] could spell. I included him[2] in my fantasy TdF team last year on this basis, which in retrospect wasn't a stroke of genius.

[1] The dog, not Pinot. I'm sure Pinot is perfectly literate.
[2] Pinot, not the dog. The dog is dead now. And could never have reached the pedals when alive.


----------



## JBGooner (18 Jul 2014)

I guess Sky will go after stage wins now?


----------



## Roscoe (18 Jul 2014)

Did they not try that in the Giro and manage only one?


----------



## KennaughKickIt (18 Jul 2014)

What a remarkable change in fortunes. Froome's bad luck aside this was a pretty poor team given their resources. Another poor showing today, I wonder if they'd have been better supporting GT instead, could have avoided those crashes and carried better health into the mountains. Hard to see them getting a single race victory this tour.


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2014)

Im a big richie porte fan, but hes not a GT rider/winner, hes a super domestique and superb at that.

Maybe now sky will realise their mistake of not picking wiggo and before you all start jumping around and saying yeh but this and yeh but that.

Sky are taking both him and froome to the vuelta, so why on earth did theh both not go to the tdf. As soon as froome got injured and retired the rce, they should have released the shackles of the G man and let the likes of him and mikael nieve attack and go for stage wins


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> What a remarkable change in fortunes.



Entirely predictable, and predicted, after Froome's crash. They got what they deserved IMHO when they let Froome effectively pick the team.


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Did they not try that in the Giro and manage only one?


You're half right. They won ziltch in the Giro.

They had based all of their planning around a particular rider and when events conspired to rule him out, they had no viable plan B.

Sound familiar?


----------



## cd365 (18 Jul 2014)

Brailsford's Midas touch is ending?


----------



## laurence (18 Jul 2014)

no one discussing Saxo's plan B then?


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jul 2014)

On a Sky Thread?


----------



## laurence (18 Jul 2014)

oh yes, stupid me, i forgot sky fanboys only look at their team.

i was making a reference to that there is much talk of sky not having a plan b, yet the other big treams don't either.


----------



## jowwy (18 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> oh yes, stupid me, i forgot sky fanboys only look at their team.
> 
> i was making a reference to that there is much talk of sky not having a plan b, yet the other big treams don't either.


But this is the team sky tdf thread, not the overall tdf thread.

If you want to discuss saxo, astana, katusha, garmin etc. Get your own thread or discuss it on the tdf thread


----------



## Hont (18 Jul 2014)

laurence said:


> i was making a reference to that there is much talk of sky not having a plan b, yet the other big treams don't either.


Not true. Belkin took Ten Dam and Mollema. Lampre have Horner and Rui Costa. Degonkolb is plan B for Kittel. I'm sure Saxo would have taken Kreuziger if he'd been (*cough*) available. Quintana was plan B for Movistar last year. 

But ignoring all that, the point is that Sky was the only team that left a healthy, keen to ride, in-form (British) genuine GC contender at home. In fact judging by Kennaugh's result in Austria, they left two.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> Im a big richie porte fan, but hes not a GT rider/winner, hes a super domestique and superb at that.
> 
> Maybe now sky will realise their mistake of not picking wiggo and before you all start jumping around and saying yeh but this and yeh but that.
> 
> Sky are taking both him and froome to the vuelta, so why on earth did theh both not go to the tdf. As soon as froome got injured and retired the rce, they should have released the shackles of the G man and let the likes of him and mikael nieve attack and go for stage wins



Agree.

The issue with Sky to me seems their over reliance on method and no allowance for feel.

Power/efficiency/extra 10% etc etc. No place for gut feel. They have clearly used the same winning formula used on the track.

It was a monumental mistake leaving Wiggins out of the tour. Not just for the result but because of the good PR Sky would have got which will be part of their equations.

Look at today's stage. About as perfect for Wiggins going uphill as it can get.


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2014)

will folk stop going on about Wiggins..it was raining when they done stage 5 at the tour, Wiggins would not have got of the team bus when he saw the rain. sir Dave knows Wiggins better than anybody in cycling and he couldn't trust him, that tells you everything you need to know about Wiggins


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> will folk stop going on about Wiggins..it was raining when they done stage 5 at the tour, Wiggins would not have got of the team bus when he saw the rain. sir Dave knows Wiggins better than anybody in cycling and he couldn't trust him, that tells you everything you need to know about Wiggins



Bollox.

Have you forgotten his TT win in the Tour of Britain last year.


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> Sky are taking both him and froome to the vuelta



Really? Is that official?


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> But ignoring all that, the point is that Sky was the only team that left a healthy, keen to ride, in-form (British) genuine GC contender at home. In fact judging by Kennaugh's result in Austria, they left two.



Form in minor races can be misleading. I'd be very wary of reading too much into Wiggo's performances in America or Kennaugh's performances in Austria.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2014)

400bhp said:


> ...but because of the good PR Sky would have got which will be part of their equations.



I suspect that would have been part of the calculations, but they'd have seen it as potentially bad PR. They'd want the PR narrative to be about Sky winning; had they taken Wiggins, it would have been popular with Joe Public but all the press coverage would have been Wiggins vs Froome and the alleged splits in the team.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 Jul 2014)

...a


Strathlubnaig said:


> Porte has a history of having at least one bad day in a GT, I doubt he will make the podium, especially now after Sky have lost another man


...as I was saying...


----------



## Ganymede (19 Jul 2014)

tug benson said:


> will folk stop going on about Wiggins..it was raining when they done stage 5 at the tour, Wiggins would not have got of the team bus when he saw the rain. sir Dave knows Wiggins better than anybody in cycling and he couldn't trust him, that tells you everything you need to know about Wiggins


He's not water-soluble FFS. He lives and trains in one of the rainiest parts of Britain. That day on the Giro he was suffering from a chest infection - on form it would be water off a duck's back. People talk as though he's only ever competed in the desert.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2014)

Like a chest infection affects your ability to stay upright in the rain ?


----------



## Ganymede (19 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Like a chest infection affects your ability to stay upright in the rain ?


Upright at all, if it's bad enough. Bloke was ill, is what I'm saying, it wasn't just the rain.


----------



## Hont (19 Jul 2014)

We'll never know how Wiggins would have done in this Tour, and that's part of the frustration. One thing we do know is that, as predicted, Porte was not a plan B. And, more embarrassingly for Sky, we didn't have to wait very long for this to be proven.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (19 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> We'll never know how Wiggins would have done in this Tour, and that's part of the frustration. One thing we do know is that, as predicted, Porte was not a plan B. And, more embarrassingly for Sky, we didn't have to wait very long for this to be proven.



Look on the bright side! Judging by performance, at least we know he's not doping!


----------



## thom (19 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Form in minor races can be misleading. I'd be very wary of reading too much into Wiggo's performances in America or Kennaugh's performances in Austria.


precisely - in both cases, who there was 
a) peaking for that race as opposed to the TdF
b) worth beating...


----------



## Roadrider48 (19 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Like a chest infection affects your ability to stay upright in the rain ?


What about your ability to breath properly?


----------



## Roadrider48 (19 Jul 2014)

Brailsford didn't pick Wiggo because Froome doesn't like him!....Simple.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2014)

Let's face it, Wiggo is a one trick pony, he was only able to win in 2012 because of the unusually flat course and the dominance of the time trial stages. He was in the right place at the right time. Time for him and us to move on.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (19 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Let's face it, Wiggo is a one trick pony, he was only able to win in 2012 because of the unusually flat course and the dominance of the time trial stages. He was in the right place at the right time. Time for him and us to move on.


 
Absolutely! After all he's only a multiple gold medal Olympian, TdF winner, ToB and ToC winner, not to mention British TT champion and various other things I'm not knowledgeable enough to be aware of!


----------



## montage (19 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Let's face it, Wiggo is a one trick pony, he was only able to win in 2012 because of the unusually flat course and the dominance of the time trial stages. He was in the right place at the right time. Time for him and us to move on.



Who also dropped everyone but Froome on the major climbs. Nibali was being shelled off his wheel long before the summits


----------



## User169 (19 Jul 2014)

Roadrider48 said:


> Brailsford didn't pick Wiggo because Froome doesn't like him!....Simple.



No. He didn't get picked because Brailsford doesn't trust him.


----------



## jifdave (19 Jul 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Let's face it, Wiggo is a one trick pony, he was only able to win in 2012 because of the unusually flat course and the dominance of the time trial stages. He was in the right place at the right time. Time for him and us to move on.


fact is he won the tour that was in front of him, as mentioned above dropping nibali several times + 6' 19″ over the race, dont forget he was 4th in the 2009 tour de france behind contador (doper), schleck(his performances since then have been very poor so id put my neck on the line and suggest he doped with his brother) armstrong(doper). It's not like the route was drawn specifically for him.


----------



## mr messy (19 Jul 2014)

Would Sky not be better saying "games a bogey" and going home? Is there any obvious influence they can apply to any part rest of Tour? Can't see stage wins and they don't have a sprinter neither!


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2014)

jifdave said:


> fact is he won the tour that was in front of him, as mentioned above dropping nibali several times + 6' 19″ over the race, dont forget he was 4th in the 2009 tour de france behind contador (doper), schleck(his performances since then have been very poor so id put my neck on the line and suggest he doped with his brother) armstrong(doper). It's not like the route was drawn specifically for him.


Do you know what. Since he almost won it twice, losing to dopers, and would have won it once, but for a crash, and given the raised profile of team sky and what they were doing for the popularisation of the sport at the time it wouldn't surprise me if a course sympathetic to BW was set up in 2012. And more power to the organisers if they did.


----------



## LarryDuff (19 Jul 2014)

Hont said:


> Not true. Belkin took Ten Dam and Mollema. Lampre have Horner and Rui Costa. Degonkolb is plan B for Kittel. I'm sure Saxo would have taken Kreuziger if he'd been (*cough*) available. Quintana was plan B for Movistar last year.
> 
> But ignoring all that, the point is that Sky was the only team that left a healthy, keen to ride, in-form (British) genuine GC contender at home. In fact judging by Kennaugh's result in Austria, they left two.


Mollema, Costa and Horner have as much chance of winning as Porte has.


----------



## SKYBrandonSmith (21 Jul 2014)

Gutted Wiggins not racing


----------



## Hont (21 Jul 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> Mollema, Costa and Horner have as much chance of winning as Porte has.


To be fair nobody said they would. And I don't think anyone was seriously suggesting Porte (or Wiggins for that matter) would win either. A podium was talked about but no more. When Contador was left in the race, I think third was the limit of most GC riders' ambitions.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Jul 2014)

Since this tour now boils down to 
1. Nibali is a worthy winner
2. Valverde will be a worth second
3. Sky are pants
I think I'll indulge myself by pointing out that 
a) Froome looked brittle in the Dauphine (while Contador looked spookily at ease)
b) it was obvious in 2013 that Porte was no plan B (see also Shane
c) not picking Wiggins was a product of Froome's insecurity and Brailsford's hope, in the absence of anything like a plan, that, somehow, he, Froome, would pull off a solo victory.

Oh - the TdF coverage in France is pants. Indescribably pants. And getting a decent photograph can involve great personal sacrifice..


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 Jul 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Since this tour now boils down to
> 1. Nibali is a worthy winner
> 2. Valverde will be a worth second
> 3. Sky are pants
> ...


"He might be in the gutter, but he's looking up at the stars"
I agree with your post entirely!


----------



## thom (22 Jul 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Since this tour now boils down to
> 1. Nibali is a worthy winner
> 2. Valverde will be a worth second
> 3. Sky are pants
> ...


I agree with you about Nibali.
;-)


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2014)

I kind of hope Nibali doesn't think of it as only beating who was left, he's rode well and beat everyone he could.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2014)

Wiggins and "f*cking Chris Froome"...
http://road.cc/content/news/124561-wiggins-id-be-pissed-if-i-were-hoy-plus-fcking-chris-froome


----------



## Ganymede (22 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Wiggins and "f*cking Chris Froome"...
> http://road.cc/content/news/124561-wiggins-id-be-****ed-if-i-were-hoy-plus-***ing-chris-froome


For some reason that link doesn't take you right through - jus to the home page, then you have to click on "News" and then on the story.

He's right about Hoy's billing, I reckon!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2014)

Ganymede said:


> For some reason that link doesn't take you right through


Neither it does, strange.


----------



## StuAff (22 Jul 2014)

It's the forum's f'ing sweary filter that's fouling up the URLs.


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2014)

StuAff said:


> It's the forum's f'ing sweary filter that's fouling up the URLs.


Oh, f off Stu


----------



## montage (23 Jul 2014)

Stannard is back on the bike for those interested, hopefully enough time to get in shape for the classics - will be surprised if he is 100% for them though


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Also true, his form this year hasn't been great and has been affected by illness, but would Sky send him to the Tour at less than peak fitness just because he's Froome's BFF? I doubt it.



Apparently, I was wrong on this!

I still think Porte _is_ a potential GT winner - in much the same way that, say, Purito has always been a _potential_ GT winner. And in the same way that Poulidor was always a _potential_ TdF winner. On form, he's clearly stronger than all but a select handful of other riders in the pro peloton. Maybe his temperament is questionable though. And maybe it was a bit optimistic of Brailsford to send him to the Tour on _current_ form.

In mitigation, I do think the team has hugely missed Stannard this year. And Henao. And Kennaugh. And EBH. 

They've missed Lopez too. (What do you mean he's in the race? I won't believe it until I've seen him!) Whatever the reasons for not taking Kennaugh, it's hard to believe he would have been any more of a spare part than Lopez. Or even Eisel.

I remain unconvinced about whether or not they've missed Wiggo. I'd have taken him, but I've already shown what my opinion is worth.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2014)

Lopez is at the back acting as shepherd. A much unheralded role but he's flocking useless elsewhere.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> Lopez is at the back acting as shepherd. A much unheralded role but he's flocking useless elsewhere.



Another cyclist who seems to have taken a backward step in terms of progression since joining SKY. They're not very good at fulfilling potential are they?


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Another cyclist who seems to have taken a backward step in terms of progression since joining SKY. They're not very good at fulfilling potential are they?



Sky's aims are quite rigid - even limited - and revolve around a single goal. That probably means fitting people into quite rigid roles within the team and perhaps doesn't allow people to play to their strengths or show their full potential in areas that don't fit the aim.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Another cyclist who seems to have taken a backward step in terms of progression since joining SKY.



What, a bit like JTL, you mean?


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2014)

I want to see how Eddie goes now.


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2014)

In Lopez's case, keeping up with the bloke he's supposed to be a dom for is the minimum requirement though surely


----------



## RobNewcastle (24 Jul 2014)

Agree 100% about Lopez, I thought he was poor in last years your and he's done absolutely nothing apart from getting dropped this year. Woeful.

As for the sky team as a whole, there are fine lines in the Tour de France. Had Froome not crashed he'd be there or thereabouts right now. He's had issues going into the tour this year and even if he was a few % below the form of last year he'd still have been able to win it this year or atleast give himself a good chance going in the TT. So had Froome still been here apart from Lopez I don't think many would've been questioning the sky team. With his absence though I guess it's exposed the teams ability to go and get stage wins but then they weren't set up for that.

Sky will need some more "umph" for next seasons tour if Froome is going to win it, given you'll probably have Nibali as defending champ, Contador and Quintana returning to the tour. They've clearly missed Rogers influence since he left so probably need another personality back in the team and considering the GC teams are meant to be awesome in the climbing department, sky aren't anywhere near the likes of someone like Movistar. They definitely need some more punch as too many of their riders look a bit flat to me. That said I think they've been pretty unlucky this season with illness and injury. Porte has the tendency for a bad day and I might not be a true GC contender but as proved last year on form he's an awesome lieutenant for Froome. This year I think that virus issue seems to have really knocked him back a bit.


----------



## Roscoe (24 Jul 2014)

Will be interesting to see who gets signed. Sir Dave suggested he would be looking for more riders with "personality".

Sean Yates suggested that when he and Rogers left the team, they lost a lot of tactical sense/experience. Problem is, if you want a DS with loads of tactical sense/experience, will they fit the 100% clean mould?


----------



## mr messy (24 Jul 2014)

I think Sky team has looked weak, fleeting glimpses here and there for the camera but at best also rans. Does question team selection if this is the best they had to offer. So many of them appear to have little or no form for whatever reason. When Nibali rode away from the field and Froome didn't seem able to respond raised questions there too. Obvious comparison is with Tinkoff, same position but still able to threaten and achieve stage wins.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Sean Yates suggested that when he and Rogers left the team, they lost a lot of tactical sense/experience.



True that.


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 Jul 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/commonwealth-games/28476411


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Jul 2014)

I see Wiggins was winning the hearts and minds of the pro-tour on tv this morning.


----------



## Louch (25 Jul 2014)

sounds to me like man whos been told his contracts not being renewed, and hes not going to Vuelta. getting his shots in first just like before the tour.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I see Wiggins was winning the hearts and minds of the pro-tour on tv this morning.


I think the reference was to Sky and Wiggins is like my dog. He lives in the moment.


----------



## yello (27 Jul 2014)

I read recently a remark made by, um; I forget who (Geraint Thomas??? Rob Hayles???) that Wiggins likes to lob that style of hand grenade comment. It's a perspective, I can see what's meant. Wiggins shoots from the hip (to continue the combat metaphor), as Crackle says "lives in the moment", as said on another thread 'speaks his mind'. That's all part of the complexities of the guy. Surly, moody, reluctant personality but perhaps equally craving it. Whatever. It's human. I like him for it.

I thought he's signed for another year?


----------



## Louch (27 Jul 2014)

His contracts up for renewal. He said he was signing and going fr the 1hr and Paris - roubaix,......then sir Dave came out and said nothing's been agreed and they are in discussions.....then brad comes out and says he's jacking it in.... Queue eastenders theme


----------



## thom (30 Jul 2014)

yello said:


> I read recently a remark made by, um; I forget who (Geraint Thomas??? Rob Hayles???) that Wiggins likes to lob that style of hand grenade comment. It's a perspective, I can see what's meant. Wiggins shoots from the hip (to continue the combat metaphor), as Crackle says "lives in the moment", as said on another thread 'speaks his mind'. That's all part of the complexities of the guy. Surly, moody, reluctant personality but perhaps equally craving it. Whatever. It's human. I like him for it.
> 
> I thought he's signed for another year?


Human ? Try telling that to his psychologist Steve Peters (and the thousands of people who bought his book and believed it...) ;-)

To Wiggins fans that behaviour is "character" - SKY management will reckon they're handling a monkey.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2014)

yello said:


> I thought he's signed for another year?



They're still talking, apparently.


----------



## raindog (31 Jul 2014)

thom said:


> SKY management will reckon they're handling a monkey.


even more reason to like Brad imo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2014)

HF2300 said:


> They're still talking, apparently.



Probably just for the sake of the kids...


----------



## SWSteve (31 Jul 2014)

Can't he just sign for someone fun like Lotto Belisol.

Basically I love this seasons jersey, and if they did Wiggo editions then I don't think I could not have one in my collection


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2014)

I have the current Lotto-Belisol jersey. Not because of any particular affection or affiliation, and I don't buy pro team replica kit as a rule, but I needed a new jersey and it was going cheap(ish) on probikekit.com. But it does look nice, I agree. (NB if you do buy one, they come up quite large - a Vermarc medium is a lot bigger than a Castelli medium. Must be to account for all the beer and frites.)

I'd be slightly disappointed if Wiggo did sign for Lotto-Belisol, just because it would mean you'd suddenly see loads more of their jerseys on the backs of Mamils, so the exclusivity would go. (Had a shameful moment yesterday when I passed another chap wearing exactly the same Italia national jersey as me. Can't be doing with that.)


----------



## perplexed (31 Jul 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Can't he just sign for someone fun like Lotto Belisol.
> 
> Basically I love this seasons jersey, and if they did Wiggo editions then I don't think I could not have one in my collection


 
Oi!
Lotto can get behind AG2R La Mondial in the (possibly shortening) queue to sign him.

(I have said I would repeat this groundless speculation ad-infinitum. I'm playing my own personal Bradley Bingo...)


----------



## Apollonius (31 Jul 2014)

It would take a lot more than that to get me into an AG2R jersey. Brown and blue just ain't my colours!


----------



## perplexed (31 Jul 2014)

My favourite kit is AG2R. The most easy to spot!


----------

